# When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?



## Lakhota

Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:



> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota

Then, we can probably look forward to Hillary in 2016...


----------



## Clementine

I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.


----------



## yidnar

we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!


----------



## Clementine

yidnar said:


> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!



Can you even imagine any Republicans or conservatives acting the way that the OWS protesters or Jackson and Sharpton are acting?    We're not looking for any excuse to loot and spread violence.


----------



## yidnar

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...

1st things 1st !!! lets see if Obama accepts the Constitution and abides by it in the next few days !!!


----------



## Lakhota

yidnar said:


> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!



Yeah, that's pretty much what righties were saying before he won the first time.


----------



## Lakhota

yidnar said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1st things 1st !!! lets see if Obama accepts the Constitution and abides by it in the next few days !!!
Click to expand...


How has Obama indicated that he _may not _accept and abide by the Constitution?


----------



## auditor0007

Clementine said:


> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.



You really are an idiot.  Left wingers do not expect gas to be put in their tanks or to have their rent or mortgages paid.  Most of us work for a living moron.


----------



## squinch

Mass suicides would be entertaining but I suspect they'll just continue to blame the "liberal" media.


----------



## auditor0007

yidnar said:


> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!



Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House.  After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, I can't fucking wait for the general election.


----------



## WillowTree

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obama&#8217;s re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> &#8220;Nobody thinks Romney&#8217;s going to win,&#8221; Scarborough said candidly. &#8220;Let&#8217;s just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;The Republican establishment &#8212; I&#8217;ve yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year,&#8221; Scarborough continued. &#8220;They won&#8217;t say it on TV because they&#8217;ve got to go on TV and they don&#8217;t want people writing them nasty emails. *I obviously don&#8217;t care.* But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.&#8221;
Click to expand...


When Benedict Arnold says that much of a bold face lie right in the middle of his lying rant, who cares. Keep sipping the kool aid.


----------



## Lakhota

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
Click to expand...


Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...


----------



## Steelplate

Lakhota said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
Click to expand...


Oh... Now Lakhota.... We've seen enough of them rant and wave their Virtual Internet Arsenals around to know that it's possible. Hell, they actually believe that Democrats are Marxist Commies that are here to take over "THEIR" country.

So while "slobber on my pillows" willow tries to claim their pacifism... We know better, don't we?

That's OK... I have guns too and will protect my family from the drooling, masturbating horde of Beckians and Limbots if/when the next election doesn't turn out the way they want it to.


----------



## California Girl

Steelplate said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh... Now Lakhota.... We've seen enough of them rant and wave their Virtual Internet Arsenals around to know that it's possible. Hell, they actually believe that Democrats are Marxist Commies that are here to take over "THEIR" country.
> 
> So while "slobber on my pillows" willow tries to claim their pacifism... We know better, don't we?
> 
> That's OK... I have guns too and will protect my family from the drooling, masturbating horde of Beckians and Limbots if/when the next election doesn't turn out the way they want it to.
Click to expand...


Newsflash: It is 'their' country. It is 'yours' too. No side owns it.... it belongs to us all. One of our major issues these days is that we appear to have forgotten that fact.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


The conservatives and reps will go to work the next the next.

There will be no riots, only liberals and progs riot.  We are better than you, and should obama win, we will prove it once again.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


I certainly hope you're right. The southern bible thumping states might actually make a difference for the Democrats this time. There are many southern bible thumpers who believe the Mormons are a cult formed by the devil. Many states which are nearly always red might be captured by the Democrats this time.


----------



## Mac1958

.

I really don't think there would be any violence.  They'd just go home, clean their guns, dig another foxhole, keep planning the "the revolution", have a beer, paint another "Keep Government Out Of My Medicare" sign, wait to see what else Rush tells them to do.  Start planning for 2014, when the Democrats are finally exposed as communists-marxists-socialists-martians and things really start going the GOP's way.

And I agree, the GOP had better put everything they have into holding the House.

.


----------



## Stephanie

good grief, will Conservatives riot or turn to violence if the Dear Leader wins again..?

what a stupid fucking question..

Look at you liberals TODAY..your Dear Leader has power and you all are still out there rioting and turning to violence...OWS anyone.

So answer to your dumb question. NO conservatives are NOT LIKE YOU

And hey, if Joe Scarborough pretty much already "confirmed" Obama will win I guess we just shouldn't bother to vote


----------



## Lumpy 1

Nice seeing you around again Lakhota...

I honestly feel that if Obama is re-elected this country is doomed... bottom line.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Lumpy 1 said:


> Nice seeing you around again Lakhota...
> 
> I honestly feel that if Obama is re-elected this country is doomed... bottom line.



Doomed. Sounds bad.


----------



## Stephanie

Oh boy, we get to expect more dumb threads like this one?

Yea!


----------



## Sarah G

Lakhota said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
Click to expand...


Some people just hear what they want to hear.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
Click to expand...


Sure we have..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oxh5-hq6mc]kkk greensboro massacre 1979 - YouTube[/ame]

People generally wind up dead.


----------



## pete

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


Riots ... lol that would be when he loses after the health care is struck down.


----------



## Lumpy 1

LoneLaugher said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice seeing you around again Lakhota...
> 
> I honestly feel that if Obama is re-elected this country is doomed... bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doomed. Sounds bad.
Click to expand...


That's my gut feeling...just can't escape it..


----------



## LoneLaugher

Lumpy 1 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice seeing you around again Lakhota...
> 
> I honestly feel that if Obama is re-elected this country is doomed... bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doomed. Sounds bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my gut feeling...just can't escape it..
Click to expand...


You ought to use your brain more and your gut less when it comes to thinking. 

I wasn't here in 2008.....but I would guess that those same words were uttered.....with as much or more conviction......regarding the last Presidential election. 

Common sense. It helps with the anxiety.


----------



## Sallow

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I really don't think there would be any violence.  They'd just go home, clean their guns, dig another foxhole, keep planning the "the revolution", have a beer, paint another "Keep Government Out Of My Medicare" sign, wait to see what else Rush tells them to do.  Start planning for 2014, when the Democrats are finally exposed as communists-marxists-socialists-martians and things really start going the GOP's way.
> 
> And I agree, the GOP had better put everything they have into holding the House.
> 
> .



Hutaree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Eyah..right.



> From March 28 to March 30, 2010, nine people thought to be Hutaree members were arrested in police raids in Michigan, Ohio, and Indiana (in Hammond), for their alleged involvement in a plot to kill various police officers and possibly civilians using illegal explosives and/or firearms.[3] An undercover agent played a role in the investigation that led indictments. Grand jury testimony by a law enforcement officer referred to an "undercover FBI agent" who worked on the case, the FBI declined to comment, but infiltration is a common tactic for law-enforcement officials targeting domestic militia groups.[4]
> 
> On May 3, 2010 a federal judge ordered that all nine members be freed on bond until their trial, saying that prosecutors were not able to demonstrate that the defendants would pose a danger if released.[5]
> 
> On March 28, 2012, a judge found the government's conspiracy case against the members based on their protected free speech to be baseless. Only a few weapons charges remain


----------



## Mac1958

.

"This is the most important election of our lifetime."

Hey, hold it, I thought the *last* election was the most important election of our lifetime.

Come to think of it, the one before that was...

Aw, hell, never mind.


.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Stephanie said:


> Oh boy, we get to expect more dumb threads like this one?
> 
> Yea!



Members post in them, so what if you disagree..he seems like a nice enough Guy to me.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we have..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oxh5-hq6mc]kkk greensboro massacre 1979 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> People generally wind up dead.
Click to expand...


So let me see if I understand what you are trying to say;

The activist were the conservatives and the KKK were the liberals?

B/c it was the activist that invited a driver to get out and fight.
It was an activist that caused, what looked like a car accident.

After that, I can't tell who's who.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we have..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oxh5-hq6mc]kkk greensboro massacre 1979 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> People generally wind up dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand what you are trying to say;
> 
> The activist were the conservatives and the KKK were the liberals?
> 
> B/c it was the activist that invited a driver to get out and fight.
> It was an activist that caused, what looked like a car accident.
> 
> After that, I can't tell who's who.
Click to expand...


Greensboro massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

KKK aren't liberal. They are ultra conservative. So are the Neo Nazis.


----------



## editec

Most of them will go on complaining as is their right as US citizens.

A few of them will get even more fearful than they already are, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Claudette

Wonder what the Libs and Dems will do when Barry loses in Nov??


----------



## Lumpy 1

LoneLaugher said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doomed. Sounds bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my gut feeling...just can't escape it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ought to use your brain more and your gut less when it comes to thinking.
> 
> I wasn't here in 2008.....but I would guess that those same words were uttered.....with as much or more conviction......regarding the last Presidential election.
> 
> Common sense. It helps with the anxiety.
Click to expand...


I guess you haven't noticed what's been going on in this country, so, I recommend you take your own advice..


----------



## JoeB131

Here's what i suspect will happen. 

Romney is going to lose because he's a hapless candidate who gives off no warmth at all.  It's not just Romney that's the problem, it's the overall demographics. The GOP is doing horrible with women, hispanics and working folks, and until they fix that, they are going to keep losing. 

Now, that said, they have a really good chance of taking the Senate this time. 

Holding the house will be the key, obviously.


----------



## nodoginnafight

Gonna have to call BS on that right wingers don't riot line. I'm old enough to remember school desegregation. I also have to point out that it went down more peacefully in Memphis than it did in Boston. {Take that Neil Young} Bottom line is that for all the sanctimonius, self-righteous posturing, even the extremists on the far right and on the far left have more in common than they have seperating them - Whether they'll admit it or not.


----------



## Sallow

JoeB131 said:


> Here's what i suspect will happen.
> 
> Romney is going to lose because he's a hapless candidate who gives off no warmth at all.  It's not just Romney that's the problem, it's the overall demographics. The GOP is doing horrible with women, hispanics and working folks, and until they fix that, they are going to keep losing.
> 
> *Now, that said, they have a really good chance of taking the Senate this time*.
> 
> Holding the house will be the key, obviously.



Would have agreed up until the contraception/abortion fight. 2010 happened because Democrats essentially stayed home.

That's not going to happen this time. Women are pretty fired up.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we have..
> 
> kkk greensboro massacre 1979 - YouTube
> 
> People generally wind up dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand what you are trying to say;
> 
> The activist were the conservatives and the KKK were the liberals?
> 
> B/c it was the activist that invited a driver to get out and fight.
> It was an activist that caused, what looked like a car accident.
> 
> After that, I can't tell who's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greensboro massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> KKK aren't liberal. They are ultra conservative. So are the Neo Nazis.
Click to expand...


So the liberals started the riot and lost.

Thus proving yourself wrong.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand what you are trying to say;
> 
> The activist were the conservatives and the KKK were the liberals?
> 
> B/c it was the activist that invited a driver to get out and fight.
> It was an activist that caused, what looked like a car accident.
> 
> After that, I can't tell who's who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greensboro massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> KKK aren't liberal. They are ultra conservative. So are the Neo Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the liberals started the riot and lost.
> 
> Thus proving yourself wrong.
Click to expand...


Proving what wrong?

The KKK were having a rally..and people went to protest it.

Then the KKK got out their guns and shot them.

They aren't nice people. Some of them burned a cross on my Great Uncle's lawn back in the day. But they found out very quickly that was a very bad idea.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greensboro massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> KKK aren't liberal. They are ultra conservative. So are the Neo Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the liberals started the riot and lost.
> 
> Thus proving yourself wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proving what wrong?
> 
> The KKK were having a rally..and people went to protest it.
> 
> Then the KKK got out their guns and shot them.
> 
> They aren't nice people. Some of them burned a cross on my Great Uncle's lawn back in the day. But they found out very quickly that was a very bad idea.
Click to expand...


right, they are fairly vile humans.

however the video evidence shows fairly clearly that the protesters started the riot.

Even the Klan has the right to have a rally.


They had a rally on my wedding day, in the town we got married in.

I should have taken that as a omen.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greensboro massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> KKK aren't liberal. They are ultra conservative. So are the Neo Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the liberals started the riot and lost.
> 
> Thus proving yourself wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proving what wrong?
> 
> The KKK were having a rally..and people went to protest it.
> 
> Then the KKK got out their guns and shot them.
> 
> They aren't nice people. Some of them burned a cross on my Great Uncle's lawn back in the day. But they found out very quickly that was a very bad idea.
Click to expand...



dude, that's not what your source said.

there was a death to the klan march. the klan was invited to face the wrath of the people. the klan did, and shot people.


----------



## nodoginnafight

So what's the big difference between a "riot" and a lynching?


----------



## G.T.

they will probably find 2 to 5 incidents of Voter fraud out of millions of voters and call the election illegitimate,

crusaderfrank will continue to be a birther and believe that we've colonized the moon
willow will say on a daily basis that we're all doomed
the t will cry about liberty


meanwhile, everyday life will be juuuuust about........................the same.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...

Riots and violence are the specialties of the left not the right.


----------



## G.T.

riots and violence aren't a political position.


----------



## Intense

Lakhota said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st things 1st !!! lets see if Obama accepts the Constitution and abides by it in the next few days !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has Obama indicated that he _may not _accept and abide by the Constitution?
Click to expand...


(c)  This order is not intended to, and does not, create any right or benefit, substantive or procedural, enforceable at law or in equity by any party against the United States, its departments, agencies, or entities, its officers, employees, or agents, or any other person.

BARACK OBAMA

THE WHITE HOUSE,
         March 16, 2012.

Executive Order -- National Defense Resources Preparedness | The White House

Translation: The Executive Branch can do Anything it wants, and No One can do anything about it.


----------



## G.T.

Intense said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st things 1st !!! lets see if Obama accepts the Constitution and abides by it in the next few days !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has Obama indicated that he _may not _accept and abide by the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (c)  This order is not intended to, and does not, create any right or benefit, substantive or procedural, enforceable at law or in equity by any party against the United States, its departments, agencies, or entities, its officers, employees, or agents, or any other person.
> 
> BARACK OBAMA
> 
> THE WHITE HOUSE,
> March 16, 2012.
> 
> Executive Order -- National Defense Resources Preparedness | The White House
> 
> Translation: The Executive Branch can do Anything it wants, and No One can do anything about it.
Click to expand...


stating that the law doesn't create a right or benefit.....means what, exactly, to you? sheesh


----------



## skookerasbil

No worries here..........45% on Rasmussen yesterday. In the past year, has been consistently under 50% approval. In the last 60 years, any president under 50% gets his clocked cleaned in the general.

On elelction night, my plans have been the same for the last 2 years. Wings and beer and watching MSNBC all night................


----------



## Intense

G.T. said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has Obama indicated that he _may not _accept and abide by the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)  This order is not intended to, and does not, create any right or benefit, substantive or procedural, enforceable at law or in equity by any party against the United States, its departments, agencies, or entities, its officers, employees, or agents, or any other person.
> 
> BARACK OBAMA
> 
> THE WHITE HOUSE,
> March 16, 2012.
> 
> Executive Order -- National Defense Resources Preparedness | The White House
> 
> Translation: The Executive Branch can do Anything it wants, and No One can do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stating that the law doesn't create a right or benefit.....means what, exactly, to you? sheesh
Click to expand...

It is an Executive Order. Sheesh. Is there one single aspect not out of it's reach? No.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## G.T.

Intense said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> (c)  This order is not intended to, and does not, create any right or benefit, substantive or procedural, enforceable at law or in equity by any party against the United States, its departments, agencies, or entities, its officers, employees, or agents, or any other person.
> 
> BARACK OBAMA
> 
> THE WHITE HOUSE,
> March 16, 2012.
> 
> Executive Order -- National Defense Resources Preparedness | The White House
> 
> Translation: The Executive Branch can do Anything it wants, and No One can do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stating that the law doesn't create a right or benefit.....means what, exactly, to you? sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an Executive Order. Sheesh. Is there one single aspect not out of it's reach? No.
Click to expand...


there's a precedent for executive orders.


----------



## skookerasbil

I urge all my conservative pals to tune in to MSNBC on election night for the the hoot of your life. Did it on the night of the mid-terms and spent the night laughing my ass off watching the k00ks over there falling further and further into a state of perpetual misery. Those 4 anchors looked like they were sitting on a white hot tuning fork the whole night and I couldnt have ben laughing any harder. Its cant miss TV..............


----------



## JoeB131

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what i suspect will happen.
> 
> Romney is going to lose because he's a hapless candidate who gives off no warmth at all.  It's not just Romney that's the problem, it's the overall demographics. The GOP is doing horrible with women, hispanics and working folks, and until they fix that, they are going to keep losing.
> 
> *Now, that said, they have a really good chance of taking the Senate this time*.
> 
> Holding the house will be the key, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have agreed up until the contraception/abortion fight. 2010 happened because Democrats essentially stayed home.
> 
> That's not going to happen this time. Women are pretty fired up.
Click to expand...


The Senate races that matter are happening in Red States where that isn't going to resonate so much.  The Dems are defending eight seats, and the GOP only has to win three.


----------



## G.T.

skookerasbil said:


> I urge all my conservative pals to tune in to MSNBC on election night for the the hoot of your life. Did it on the night of the mid-terms and spent the night laughing my ass off watching the k00ks over there falling further and further into a state of perpetual misery. Those 4 anchors looked like they were sitting on a white hot tuning fork the whole night and I couldnt have ben laughing any harder. Its cant miss TV..............



still a small little man, i see.

same shit different day with you. ill bet you didnt watch fox in the '08 election to see the same whine. n'aw.


----------



## ecinicola

As an independent voter, i have had enough of the liberals who have turned communistic and will not be voting for any of them.     The liberals are not what they use to be and they no longer are the party for the people.....they are selfserving people who have lost tact with reality.


----------



## Intense

G.T. said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> stating that the law doesn't create a right or benefit.....means what, exactly, to you? sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> It is an Executive Order. Sheesh. Is there one single aspect not out of it's reach? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's a precedent for executive orders.
Click to expand...


Yep, and this one pretty much Declares Government Ownership and Control over Everything and Everyone. It's called Totalitarianism. It's okay though, because it's precedent-ed. When is enough, enough?


----------



## NYcarbineer

The Right will blame it on the GOP not nominating someone conservative enough, and then when you ask them to name the conservative that should have been nominated, they will either respond with stunned silence,

or name someone laughably unelectable.


----------



## G.T.

Intense said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an Executive Order. Sheesh. Is there one single aspect not out of it's reach? No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a precedent for executive orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and this one pretty much Declares Government Ownership and Control over Everything and Everyone. It's called Totalitarianism. It's okay though, because it's precedent-ed.
Click to expand...


No, it asctually doesn't. You just don't understand it. And that's alright, but no real reason to get all Conspiracied out. 

Seriously. 

You think the Mandate would be @ the Supreme Court before something that, YOU SAY, means tyhe Government owns everything and everyone? Get real. Try reality.

SCOTUS is right now reviewing a case of whether or not the Government has the Authority to apply a Mandate to buy health insurance, and you still have your little "the gubbamint owns everything and everyone" theories?  Does reality ever get to visit, inside of there?


----------



## Intense

G.T. said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's a precedent for executive orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and this one pretty much Declares Government Ownership and Control over Everything and Everyone. It's called Totalitarianism. It's okay though, because it's precedent-ed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it asctually doesn't. You just don't understand it. And that's alright, but no real reason to get all Conspiracied out.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> You think the Mandate would be @ the Supreme Court before something that, YOU SAY, means tyhe Government owns everything and everyone? Get real. Try reality.
> 
> SCOTUS is right now reviewing a case of whether or not the Government has the Authority to apply a Mandate to buy health insurance, and you still have your little "the gubbamint owns everything and everyone" theories?  Does reality ever get to visit, inside of there?
Click to expand...


Try reading the Actual Executive Order, Idiot.


----------



## G.T.

Intense said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and this one pretty much Declares Government Ownership and Control over Everything and Everyone. It's called Totalitarianism. It's okay though, because it's precedent-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it asctually doesn't. You just don't understand it. And that's alright, but no real reason to get all Conspiracied out.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> You think the Mandate would be @ the Supreme Court before something that, YOU SAY, means tyhe Government owns everything and everyone? Get real. Try reality.
> 
> SCOTUS is right now reviewing a case of whether or not the Government has the Authority to apply a Mandate to buy health insurance, and you still have your little "the gubbamint owns everything and everyone" theories?  Does reality ever get to visit, inside of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading the Actual Executive Order, Idiot.
Click to expand...


I have, and in fact, it made me less "skeptical" than the headlines about it.


----------



## Oldstyle

"If" Barack Obama pulls off a win...and that's highly questionable at this point given his underwhelming record as President but with enough help from a fawning main stream media who knows...I'll simply shake my head at the gullibility of people because that's all you can do.  It was bad enough when enough of the electorate fell for "Hope & Change" the first time around but after four years of Barry is there anyone out there who STILL thinks his confused vision of what we should be is a good one?  Trillion dollar deficits stacked up to the horizon?  Four dollar a gallon gas as the norm with price spikes up to $5 or even $6?  8% unemployment and 15% underemployment for years to come as the norm?  Running away from tackling any of the tough issues like how to pay for sky-rocketing entitlement programs?

Bottom line is this...reelecting Barry means a lost DECADE for America.  America will come out the other end of it still breathing because our economy is strong enough that it can withstand even someone as clueless as Barack Obama.  The question is...why would we want to put ourselves through another four years of "this"?


----------



## Claudette

Oldstyle said:


> "If" Barack Obama pulls off a win...and that's highly questionable at this point given his underwhelming record as President but with enough help from a fawning main stream media who knows...I'll simply shake my head at the gullibility of people because that's all you can do.  It was bad enough when enough of the electorate fell for "Hope & Change" the first time around but after four years of Barry is there anyone out there who STILL thinks his confused vision of what we should be is a good one?  Trillion dollar deficits stacked up to the horizon?  Four dollar a gallon gas as the norm with price spikes up to $5 or even $6?  8% unemployment and 15% underemployment for years to come as the norm?  Running away from tackling any of the tough issues like how to pay for sky-rocketing entitlement programs?
> 
> Bottom line is this...reelecting Barry means a lost DECADE for America.  America will come out the other end of it still breathing because our economy is strong enough that it can withstand even someone as clueless as Barack Obama.  The question is...why would we want to put ourselves through another four years of "this"?



Good post and I agree. 

There are some out there who think this dufus is doing a good job. They blame the GOP. The GOP is blocking him therefore everything that has gone wrong is their fault. Not his. 

Guy is in way over his head. He got elected because folks were sick of Bush and the Reps and Hope and Change rang a bell for lots of folks. 

Don't think he's gonna make it in Nov. He now has a record and it ain't to good. His "signature legislation" HC reform, minus the reform, is on its way to the curb courtesy of the SC. 

Barry really doesn't have much to brag about so it will be divide and conquer and its all the Reps fault. 

However that doesn't mean he can't win that second term. There are enough clueless morons out there who will still buy into his Hope and Change BS and lets give the guy another 4 years. 

I'm sure we'll survive it but one has to wonder how much deeper the hole we have to crawl out of will be.


----------



## skookerasbil

G.T. said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I urge all my conservative pals to tune in to MSNBC on election night for the the hoot of your life. Did it on the night of the mid-terms and spent the night laughing my ass off watching the k00ks over there falling further and further into a state of perpetual misery. Those 4 anchors looked like they were sitting on a white hot tuning fork the whole night and I couldnt have ben laughing any harder. Its cant miss TV..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a small little man, i see.
> 
> same shit different day with you. ill bet you didnt watch fox in the '08 election to see the same whine. n'aw.
Click to expand...




Im laughing...........many of the k00k lefties on this site are still living in 2008.


Listen s0n........make sure to show up on here on election night as a roll out volumes of gayMSPAINT Photobucket Classics. Been waiting for this for over 2 years. Rubbing salt in the wound wont aptly describe it...........it'll be like pouring a whole canister of Diamond Crystal into the wound. Oh..........and with wound will indeed be tremendous. Think about it.........a whole ideology goes from top of the world to being mothballed inside of 4 years!!! THATS pretty fucking amazing s0ns!!!


----------



## Katzndogz

Judging by what he's done to the military, I would hope for a military coup.


----------



## G.T.

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing...........many of the k00k lefties on this site are still living in 2008.



Says the guy living in 2010


----------



## Two Thumbs

Personally

I will be going door to door.


----------



## Oldstyle

Claudette said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If" Barack Obama pulls off a win...and that's highly questionable at this point given his underwhelming record as President but with enough help from a fawning main stream media who knows...I'll simply shake my head at the gullibility of people because that's all you can do.  It was bad enough when enough of the electorate fell for "Hope & Change" the first time around but after four years of Barry is there anyone out there who STILL thinks his confused vision of what we should be is a good one?  Trillion dollar deficits stacked up to the horizon?  Four dollar a gallon gas as the norm with price spikes up to $5 or even $6?  8% unemployment and 15% underemployment for years to come as the norm?  Running away from tackling any of the tough issues like how to pay for sky-rocketing entitlement programs?
> 
> Bottom line is this...reelecting Barry means a lost DECADE for America.  America will come out the other end of it still breathing because our economy is strong enough that it can withstand even someone as clueless as Barack Obama.  The question is...why would we want to put ourselves through another four years of "this"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and I agree.
> 
> There are some out there who think this dufus is doing a good job. They blame the GOP. The GOP is blocking him therefore everything that has gone wrong is their fault. Not his.
> 
> Guy is in way over his head. He got elected because folks were sick of Bush and the Reps and Hope and Change rang a bell for lots of folks.
> 
> Don't think he's gonna make it in Nov. He now has a record and it ain't to good. His "signature legislation" HC reform, minus the reform, is on its way to the curb courtesy of the SC.
> 
> Barry really doesn't have much to brag about so it will be divide and conquer and its all the Reps fault.
> 
> However that doesn't mean he can't win that second term. There are enough clueless morons out there who will still buy into his Hope and Change BS and lets give the guy another 4 years.
> 
> I'm sure we'll survive it but one has to wonder how much deeper the hole we have to crawl out of will be.
Click to expand...


What I find amusing about Barry's perpetual whine about GOP "obstructionism" is that if Congress (both Republican and moderate Democrats) hadn't refused to pass the Cap & Trade legislation that Obama wanted so badly...we'd be looking at not only $4 a gallon gasoline but also much higher electricity bills as well, something that would have REALLY pissed off the electorate.  The truth is...if Barry had gotten his way...we'd be in much worse shape than we are now.


----------



## Full-Auto

G.T. said:


> they will probably find 2 to 5 incidents of Voter fraud out of millions of voters and call the election illegitimate,
> 
> crusaderfrank will continue to be a birther and believe that we've colonized the moon
> willow will say on a daily basis that we're all doomed
> the t will cry about liberty
> 
> 
> meanwhile, everyday life will be juuuuust about........................the same.



We have in excess of a thousand over votes every election.

Gt do some reading.


----------



## Cammmpbell

nodoginnafight said:


> Gonna have to call BS on that right wingers don't riot line. I'm old enough to remember school desegregation. I also have to point out that it went down more peacefully in Memphis than it did in Boston. {Take that Neil Young} Bottom line is that for all the sanctimonius, self-righteous posturing, even the extremists on the far right and on the far left have more in common than they have seperating them - Whether they'll admit it or not.



What a load of bullshit. I was born in west TN in 1934. The only difference in what was happening then and 1863 was they called them sharecroppers instead of slaves. If a Black even showed up in town on election day he was beaten and locked up. If a Black man even glanced at a White woman much less speak to her he was whipped by at least five or six White men. Many towns in TN had a sign at the City or Town limits boldly stating, "Niqqer Don't Let The Sun Set On You Here!" Have you forgotten tnat Memphis is where ML King was gunned down......


----------



## Claudette

Oldstyle said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If" Barack Obama pulls off a win...and that's highly questionable at this point given his underwhelming record as President but with enough help from a fawning main stream media who knows...I'll simply shake my head at the gullibility of people because that's all you can do.  It was bad enough when enough of the electorate fell for "Hope & Change" the first time around but after four years of Barry is there anyone out there who STILL thinks his confused vision of what we should be is a good one?  Trillion dollar deficits stacked up to the horizon?  Four dollar a gallon gas as the norm with price spikes up to $5 or even $6?  8% unemployment and 15% underemployment for years to come as the norm?  Running away from tackling any of the tough issues like how to pay for sky-rocketing entitlement programs?
> 
> Bottom line is this...reelecting Barry means a lost DECADE for America.  America will come out the other end of it still breathing because our economy is strong enough that it can withstand even someone as clueless as Barack Obama.  The question is...why would we want to put ourselves through another four years of "this"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and I agree.
> 
> There are some out there who think this dufus is doing a good job. They blame the GOP. The GOP is blocking him therefore everything that has gone wrong is their fault. Not his.
> 
> Guy is in way over his head. He got elected because folks were sick of Bush and the Reps and Hope and Change rang a bell for lots of folks.
> 
> Don't think he's gonna make it in Nov. He now has a record and it ain't to good. His "signature legislation" HC reform, minus the reform, is on its way to the curb courtesy of the SC.
> 
> Barry really doesn't have much to brag about so it will be divide and conquer and its all the Reps fault.
> 
> However that doesn't mean he can't win that second term. There are enough clueless morons out there who will still buy into his Hope and Change BS and lets give the guy another 4 years.
> 
> I'm sure we'll survive it but one has to wonder how much deeper the hole we have to crawl out of will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find amusing about Barry's perpetual whine about GOP "obstructionism" is that if Congress (both Republican and moderate Democrats) hadn't refused to pass the Cap & Trade legislation that Obama wanted so badly...we'd be looking at not only $4 a gallon gasoline but also much higher electricity bills as well, something that would have REALLY pissed off the electorate.  The truth is...if Barry had gotten his way...we'd be in much worse shape than we are now.
Click to expand...


All I can say is Thank God they were there to obstruct where they could. 

Guy could have gotten all his bs through in his first few months at POTUS if he hadn't wasted all that time on his clusterfuck HC bill. 

Glad he wasted the time myself.


----------



## ducks102

say his BC is fake thats how the racist whites get started.

only whites say blacks are not born here


----------



## Claudette

ducks102 said:


> say his BC is fake thats how the racist whites get started.
> 
> only whites say blacks are not born here



What are you blathering about??


----------



## ducks102

Claudette said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> say his BC is fake thats how the racist whites get started.
> 
> only whites say blacks are not born here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you blathering about??
Click to expand...


only white people would start a whole movement that a black president was not even born here.

that is how racist white conservatives are


----------



## Misty

I will have the same reaction I have to this thread, yawn.


----------



## bodecea

Clementine said:


> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.



Let's us down "again"?

How so?

He got rid of DADT...WOOT!

He got rid of OBL...WOOT!

Two off the top of my head that I do NOT feel let down over.


----------



## Katzndogz

If obama wins, it would certainly make the Chinese a more viable alternative.

obama DID get rid of DADT, and if everyone who objected to his action votes against him, he will be the ex-president obama.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Hey, this is all moot anyway, since "Mitt Romney is Coming On Strong":

The American Spectator : Romney Is Coming On Strong

Great example of how ideology distorts reality.  All Romney has managed to do so far is outlast a terribly weak field by spending them into the ground.

.


----------



## Conservative

Lakhota said:


>



did you really HAVE to come back? It was so peaceful without you around.


----------



## Old Rocks

auditor0007 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an idiot.  Left wingers do not expect gas to be put in their tanks or to have their rent or mortgages paid.  Most of us work for a living moron.
Click to expand...


You have to forgive these Redstaters. Most are so used to we liberals in the blue states supporting their lazy asses that they just think we should go on doing that.

Red States vs. Blue States Comparison Summary


----------



## Peach

Katzndogz said:


> If obama wins, it would certainly make the Chinese a more viable alternative.
> 
> obama DID get rid of DADT, and if everyone who objected to his action votes against him, he will be the ex-president obama.



Many Americans actually supported "Don't Ask, Don't Tell", WHY?


----------



## Staidhup

The right will do as they have always done, accept the outcome of the election, hold their head high, and do what ever they can to insure the rights and freedoms of the country are preserved. Only the left protests, files frivolous law suits, flames discontent, and sicks their lap dog media on the attack. The key is how long will it take for the people of the country to realize that once again they drank the cool aide, were screwed, and elects the GOP as the majority in both houses, hopefully it won't be too long because the financial fuse has Been lit and time is running out on the dollar bubble.


----------



## rightwinger

When Obama wins reelection I expect the right wingers to seek second amendment remedies. 

Be afraid America, be very afraid


----------



## Stephanie

Conservative said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you really HAVE to come back? It was so peaceful without you around.
Click to expand...


no kidding..


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> When Obama wins reelection I expect the right wingers to seek second amendment remedies.
> 
> Be afraid America, be very afraid



oh my goodness..the dramatics are hilarious.
I think we need to be more afraid of you obamabots, IF HE LOSES..


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence? President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...

 
Scarborough is a MORON. And OP? Word up...YOU assume much for buying into it.


----------



## Listening

What will the right do ?

Seeing as how the right will hold the house and might win the senate....there is lots of opportunity.

If nothing else, they will just jam up the works in D.C. which is fine.

Then we start a nice long 4 year freaking $%^&*$ election cycle getting ready for 2016.

That happens even if we give BHO the boot.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama wins reelection I expect the right wingers to seek second amendment remedies.
> 
> Be afraid America, be very afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my goodness..the dramatics are hilarious.
> I think we need to be more afraid of you obamabots, IF HE LOSES..
Click to expand...


When Obama wins reelection, I expect untold carnage from Republicans as they take to the streets wrecking havoc, shooting puppies and kittens, insulting gays, stripping drugstores of condoms and birth control pills and water boarding welfare recipients


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama wins reelection I expect the right wingers to seek second amendment remedies.
> 
> Be afraid America, be very afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my goodness..the dramatics are hilarious.
> I think we need to be more afraid of you obamabots, IF HE LOSES..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Obama wins reelection, I expect untold carnage from Republicans as they take to the streets wrecking havoc, shooting puppies and kittens, insulting gays, stripping drugstores of condoms and birth control pills and water boarding welfare recipients
Click to expand...


You are talking about what the OWS are going to do, right?...oh wait, they are doing that NOW


----------



## The T

Listening said:


> What will the right do ?
> 
> Seeing as how the right will hold the house and might win the senate....there is lots of opportunity.
> 
> If nothing else, they will just jam up the works in D.C. which is fine.
> 
> Then we start a nice long 4 year freaking $%^&*$ election cycle getting ready for 2016.
> 
> That happens even if we give BHO the boot.
> 
> I can hardly wait.


The less legislation passed...the better off we will all be. The only legislation I want to see are cutbacks to Government spending and cutting agencies all together.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

What happens?  If he wins re-election? Tons of executive orders because he won't have control of the house or senate anymore.


----------



## The T

LordBrownTrout said:


> What happens? If he wins re-election? Tons of executive orders because he won't have control of the house or senate anymore.


 
Even XO's can be stopped.


----------



## Katzndogz

He might wig out entirely!  He's so close now to a total breakdown, I expect it anyday.


----------



## Joshuatree

I don't think Obama will win. He doesn't have that magic, messianic aura he had in 2008. He's not the hope and change guy anymore. There's nothing new or exciting about him anymore. What areI his acomplishments as president? Most americans want Obamacare repealed. The economy is still bad, unemployment is still high and the debt is much bigger than it was before. He doesn't seen to be very honest or loyal as a president, that episode in which he was caught asking the Russian president to give him more "space" until he's reelected is very telling. I think the only big thing that happened in his presidency was finding and killing Osama bin Laden.

But I still think it's not enough for someone who was once seen as the savior of the american nation.

Anyway, if he's elected, I'll be disapointed. Obama and the democrats have the wrong ideas and policies, which only lead to more suffering. When the US decides it has suffered enough, than a Republican will come to save the day. It happened with Reagan, right? But eventually people will get tired of the republicans and give the power back to the democrats. If it has been this way for more than one hundred years, why would it be different now?


----------



## Steelplate

California Girl said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... Now Lakhota.... We've seen enough of them rant and wave their Virtual Internet Arsenals around to know that it's possible. Hell, they actually believe that Democrats are Marxist Commies that are here to take over "THEIR" country.
> 
> So while "slobber on my pillows" willow tries to claim their pacifism... We know better, don't we?
> 
> That's OK... I have guns too and will protect my family from the drooling, masturbating horde of Beckians and Limbots if/when the next election doesn't turn out the way they want it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash: It is 'their' country. It is 'yours' too. No side owns it.... it belongs to us all. One of our major issues these days is that we appear to have forgotten that fact.
Click to expand...


Yeah....I know your side has forgotten it. It was obvious the moment McCain ceded the election to Obama.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?



Theyll react just fine, as they knew the outcome all along. 

It will give them four more years of joyful hate for The Muslim.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Hey, this is all moot anyway, since "Mitt Romney is Coming On Strong":
> 
> The American Spectator : Romney Is Coming On Strong
> 
> Great example of how ideology distorts reality.  All Romney has managed to do so far is outlast a terribly weak field by spending them into the ground.
> 
> .



Unfortunately, it's all they've got, really.  

Now, I'm not a fan of President Obama, and don't think much good will come out of a second term of him, but Romney would be worse.  

I think the GOP needs to seriously do some soul searching and rethinking what it is about. 

Unfortunately, five minutes after Romney calls President Obama to concede in November, these same people will be here blaming him for everything.   

And not a one of them will apologize for what a bad idea it was to start with.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

If republicans were smart theyd shake-off the loss this November quickly and focus on not screwing up 2016  its their election to lose.


----------



## Lakhota

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> If republicans were smart theyd shake-off the loss this November quickly and focus on not screwing up 2016  its their election to lose.



Very true.  However, Hillary may be waiting on them in 2016.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Staidhup said:


> The right will do as they have always done, accept the outcome of the election, hold their head high, and do what ever they can to insure the rights and freedoms of the country are preserved. Only the left protests, files frivolous law suits, flames discontent, and sicks their lap dog media on the attack. The key is how long will it take for the people of the country to realize that once again they drank the cool aide, were screwed, and elects the GOP as the majority in both houses, hopefully it won't be too long because the financial fuse has Been lit and time is running out on the dollar bubble.



That's really how you feel

Look at the goddam Republican mess the president inheirited. The first year his budget had to cover $450,000,000,000 of interest on the Reagan Bushes debt. Each year after that add at least that much more. You people would rather rub each other's ass than to ever face the truth. That's what watching Fox News does for you:

*Total U S Debt*


09/30/2009 $11,909,829,003,511.75*(80% Of All Debt Across 232 Years Borrowed By Reagan And Bushes)*

09/30/2008 $10,024,724,896,912.49(Times Square Debt Clock Modified To Accomodate Tens of Trillions)

09/30/2007 $9,007,653,372,262.48
09/30/2006 $8,506,973,899,215.23
09/30/2005 $7,932,709,661,723.50
09/30/2004 $7,379,052,696,330.32

09/30/2003 $6,783,231,062,743.62(Second Bush Tax Cuts Enacted Using Reconciliation)


09/30/2002 $6,228,235,965,597.16

09/30/2001 $5,807,463,412,200.06(First Bush Tax Cuts Enacted Using Reconciliation)


09/30/2000 $5,674,178,209,886.86(Administration And Congress Arguing About How To Use Surplus)

09/30/1999 $5,656,270,901,615.43(First Surplus Generated...On Track To Pay Off Debt By 2012)

09/30/1998 $5,526,193,008,897.62
09/30/1997 $5,413,146,011,397.34
09/30/1996 $5,224,810,939,135.73
09/29/1995 $4,973,982,900,709.39
09/30/1994 $4,692,749,910,013.32

09/30/1993 $4,411,488,883,139.38(Debt Quadrupled By Reagan/Bush41)

09/30/1992 $4,064,620,655,521.66
09/30/1991 $3,665,303,351,697.03
09/28/1990 $3,233,313,451,777.25
09/29/1989 $2,857,430,960,187.32
09/30/1988 $2,602,337,712,041.16
09/30/1987 $2,350,276,890,953.00
09/30/1986 $2,125,302,616,658.42
09/30/1985 $1,823,103,000,000.00
09/30/1984 $1,572,266,000,000.00
09/30/1983 $1,377,210,000,000.00

09/30/1982 $1,142,034,000,000.00(Total Debt Passes $1 Trillion)

09/30/1981 $997,855,000,000.00


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Skull Pilot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riots and violence are the specialties of the left not the right.
Click to expand...

....To a degree.

The *"right's"* agenda is typically supported with (more) *"surgical-strikes"*.....more cowardly-incidents of what they consider.....



> ....*"justifiable"-shootings**.*


----------



## Sarah G

Lakhota said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If republicans were smart theyd shake-off the loss this November quickly and focus on not screwing up 2016  its their election to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.  However, Hillary may be waiting on them in 2016.
Click to expand...


Highly possible.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Mr. Shaman said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obama&#8217;s re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> Riots and violence are the specialties of the left not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....To a degree.
> 
> The *"right's"* agenda is typically supported with (more) *"surgical-strikes"*.....more cowardly-incidents of what they consider.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*"justifiable"-shootings**.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah....I'm sure Lee Havey Oswald and James Earl Ray were Democrats. The Right has resorted to violence since the 60's. It used to be the Democrats but they weren't really Liberals back then and Blacks were their targets. I remember governor Wallace of AL saying there wasn't a dime's worth of difference in the two parties. That's while the change was taking place.

Now the Right(Fox News) is upholding the racist view of anything. For example the Trayvon Martin murder in FL.


----------



## nodoginnafight

"Riots and violence are the specialties of the left, not the right."

Oh please.
Timothy McVeigh
Eric Rudolph
School desegregation riots
Osama Bin Laden
Michael Griffin
John Salvi
Flores murderers
James Kopp
Bruce & Joshua Turnidge
Operation Rescue: Shelley Shannon & Scott Roeder
Matt Goldsby
Jimmy Simmons
Kathy Simmons
Kaye Wiggin
Martin Uphoff
John Earl
Patricia Hughes
Jeremy Donahoe
David McMenemy
Chad Altman
Sergio Baca
Matthew Derosia


Yea, lefty extremists have acted like fools too - but most acts of terrorism are committed by far-right religious fundamemntalists who are determined that their nation should be ruled by their own idea of "God's Law."


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...

What a* perfect* example of *Scarborough's NEED* to be the center-of-attention....his spastic-rush to establish some kind of *Absolute*.....attributable (of *course*) to *himself!!*

It's gotta be eating his insides,* OUT*, to make such a "proclamation" (being the typical, small-minded, Florida *White-Trash* he is), regarding *his Party*.....but, celebrity, to him, is *much*-more important than any political-outcomes. 

What's *MOST* amusing, about *Scarborough*, is that he'll *NEVER* be able to run for political-office, ever *again*.....because of people *exactly LIKE him!!!*  (...Which is what makes him such a _bitter, little man_.)

If he *should* ever run for "office", again.....*he* knows (*DAMNED well*) that *someone* will bring-up the subject of the *dead-secretary* found, in his office, and why there wasn't a *"more-detailed investigation"* into how it happened*!!!* 






Yep!! Ol' *Joe* is a victim of *his own success*.....






 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....and, he can *BARELY LIVE WITH IT!!!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Cammmpbell said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riots and violence are the specialties of the left not the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ....To a degree.
> 
> The *"right's"* agenda is typically supported with (more) *"surgical-strikes"*.....more cowardly-incidents of what they consider.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*"justifiable"-shootings**.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....I'm sure Lee Havey Oswald and James Earl Ray were Democrats.
Click to expand...


That's nice.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

nodoginnafight said:


> "Riots and violence are the specialties of the left, not the right."
> 
> Oh please.
> Timothy McVeigh
> Eric Rudolph
> School desegregation riots
> Osama Bin Laden
> Michael Griffin
> John Salvi
> Flores murderers
> James Kopp
> Bruce & Joshua Turnidge
> Operation Rescue: Shelley Shannon & Scott Roeder
> Matt Goldsby
> Jimmy Simmons
> Kathy Simmons
> Kaye Wiggin
> Martin Uphoff
> John Earl
> Patricia Hughes
> Jeremy Donahoe
> David McMenemy
> Chad Altman
> Sergio Baca
> Matthew Derosia
> 
> 
> Yea, lefty extremists have acted like fools too - but most acts of terrorism are committed by *far-right religious fundamemntalists who are determined that their nation should be ruled by their own idea of "God's Law."*


....What *they* consider......



> .....*more-traditional methods**.*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Clementine said:


> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?


You know.....if you *Teabaggers* weren't so intellectually-*challenged/lazy*....you might (*one* day) be able to *admit* the fact you were *hu$tled* by.....



> .....*The DICK; Armey**!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

yidnar said:


> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!


How amusing......

You almost sound like you (actually) believe that.

Who knows. You might be one o' the *Teabagger-herd*....who'd "discovered" politics, (only) after some *Black*-dude won the *Presidency*.....and, you (just) don't know any better.

You're watching a re-run of *'96*....when *NO Republican* (in their *right-mind*) wanted to risk (their political-career), running-against....



> ....*Bill Clinton**!!*
> 
> "In 1995, the Republican Party was riding high on the gains made in the 1994 congressional elections. In those elections, the Republicans, led by Newt Gingrich, captured the majority of seats in the United States House of Representatives for the first time in 40 years and the majority of seats in the U.S. Senate for the first time in eight years."​



Watch & learn......"rookie".​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Clementine said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you even imagine any Republicans or conservatives acting the way that the OWS protesters or Jackson and Sharpton are acting?    *We're not looking for any excuse to loot and spread violence.*
Click to expand...

....At least, not on that small a scale....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbDfYzq_HaQ]Truth about Halliburton and Dick Cheney - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fHGCZC6EQs]Iraq War Profiteers: Part 1 of 2 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awbC_bXwEWg]Iraq War Profiteers - Part 2 of 2 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

auditor0007 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House.  After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, *I can't fucking wait for the general election.*
Click to expand...

.....*Combined* with the end of the....



> .....*Bush tax-cuts*....



.....in *December*....and, *a return* to....



> ...*Middle Class PROSPERITY**!!!!*





 .  .  .  .  . ​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Steelplate said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh... Now Lakhota.... We've seen enough of them rant and wave their Virtual Internet Arsenals around to know that it's possible. Hell, they actually believe that Democrats are Marxist Commies that are here to take over "THEIR" country.
> 
> So while "slobber on my pillows" willow tries to claim their pacifism... We know better, don't we?
> 
> That's OK... I have guns too and will protect my family from the drooling, masturbating horde of Beckians and Limbots *if/when the next election doesn't turn out the way they want it to.*
Click to expand...

Ah, yes.....when their *Maturity* is operating at *peak-performance*....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxDgRr_Ynvc&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLA11972639E54C010]Right America Feeling Wronged pt1 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

California Girl said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... Now Lakhota.... We've seen enough of them rant and wave their Virtual Internet Arsenals around to know that it's possible. Hell, they actually believe that Democrats are Marxist Commies that are here to take over "THEIR" country.
> 
> So while "slobber on my pillows" willow tries to claim their pacifism... We know better, don't we?
> 
> That's OK... I have guns too and will protect my family from the drooling, masturbating horde of Beckians and Limbots if/when the next election doesn't turn out the way they want it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash: It is 'their' country. It is 'yours' too. No side owns it.... *it belongs to us all.* One of our major issues these days is that *we appear to have forgotten that fact.*
Click to expand...


.....*"We"* being the operative-word....es*pecially* for *"conservatives"/Teabaggers/Klansmen*....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgvBdlD7xUk]Rachel Maddow: Fox News To White People: Be Very Afraid! Black People Are Coming To Get You! Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
*
​


----------



## Katzndogz

If obama wins reelection the right won't have to riot.  The left will be rioting on its own.  You don't think those riots in the streets of Greece are all rightwingers do you?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Two Thumbs said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conservatives and reps will go to work the next the next.
> 
> There will be no riots, only liberals and progs riot.  *We are better than you*, and should obama win, *we will prove it once again.*
Click to expand...

Yeah.....we've seen......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyTelRaoBAI]Heckler At Obama Speech to Congress: 'You Lie!' - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Lumpy 1 said:


> Nice seeing you around again Lakhota...
> 
> I honestly feel that if Obama is re-elected this country is doomed... bottom line.


Yeah.....we've heard all that *End-O'-The-World horseshit*, from *Republicans*, before.....​


> *"The tax increase will&#8230;lead to a recession&#8230;and will actually increase the deficit."*
> 
> - *Rep. Newt Gingrich (Republican, Georgia)*
> 
> *


----------



## Synthaholic

*When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?*

They will declare:

"Never again!!1!1  No more RINOS!!!  No more Romneys!!"


----------



## Mr. Shaman

LoneLaugher said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice seeing you around again Lakhota...
> 
> I honestly feel that if Obama is re-elected this country is doomed... bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doomed. Sounds bad.
Click to expand...

I think it's one-o'-those.....



> ....*Judeo-Christian things**.*


----------



## Synthaholic

*When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?*

They will declare:



"*Voter fraud!!!!*"


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> Oh boy, we get to expect more dumb threads like this one?



Your desperation is showing.


----------



## Katzndogz

The left loves to have their riots.  They give lessons on rioting.

1999 Battle for Seattle 20 million in damage
1977  New York City blackout riot, 300 million in damage
2001 Cincinnati race riots stopped by rain 3.6 million in damage
1967 Detroit race riot between 30 and 80 million in damage
1968 Chicago riots, coinciding with over 100 other riots around the country, 10 million in damage in Chicago alone.
1965 Watts riot 40 million in damage
1967 Neward riots.  Started by a leftist rumor that a man in custody had been killed.  10 million in damage
1992 Los Angeles Rodney King riot, 1 billion in damage

obama didn't move the G-8 to Camp David because of a threatened tea party riot.

The left is promising to recreate 68 this election and I certainly hope they do.   They are obama's army.

BUT, But, the left always has Eric Rudolph and Tim McVeigh to drag out as their examples.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Sarah G said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Some people just hear what they want to hear.*
Click to expand...


.....And, *then*.....ya' got your *Teabaggers*.....


​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we have..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oxh5-hq6mc]kkk greensboro massacre 1979 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> People generally wind up dead.
Click to expand...


Hell......ya' don't have to go back, *THAT* far......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW9O2YHBGoo]USA Reality Katrina Vigilantes Shooting Black Men I - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Lumpy 1 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice seeing you around again Lakhota...
> 
> I honestly feel that if Obama is re-elected this country is doomed... bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doomed. Sounds bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my gut feeling...just can't escape it..
Click to expand...

....No doubt, ingrained by that, there.....



> .....*Christian up-bringin'**!!!*


----------



## AquaAthena

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence? President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...

 
*"Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?"* 

There will only be riots and violence in the streets, if Obama loses, in my opinion.  

However if he does win a second chance, the conservatives I know, would accept that, and move to places they have already chosen.  And if they don't folllow through, they will accept the rule of law. We hope to have control of both Houses of Congress, and *we will get through* those next 4 years...


----------



## Dr.House

I love these prediction threads...

Bookmarked...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

LoneLaugher said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doomed. Sounds bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my gut feeling...just can't escape it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ought to use your brain more and your gut less when it comes to thinking.
> 
> I wasn't here in 2008.....but I would guess that those same words were uttered.....with as much or more conviction......regarding the last Presidential election.
Click to expand...

Ya'.....



> .....*heard about that*....



....huh??​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> "This is the most important election of our lifetime."
> 
> Hey, hold it, I thought the *last* election was the most important election of our lifetime.
> 
> Come to think of it, the one before that was...
> 
> Aw, hell, never mind.


You must be thinkin'-about.....



> .....*the NRA**.*







*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Skull Pilot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riots and violence are the specialties of the left not the right.
Click to expand...

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6ph5f5LbM0]Welcome to New Orleans - Vigilantes - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy0zP4pYkSo&feature=related]I-Team: Man Claims He Shot 38 Looters After Storm - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DCTSEpFtOQ&feature=related]Witness tells of 'killer cops' during Katrina seige - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs9TyYMG-X8&feature=relmfu]Katrina killer cops turned themselves in - YouTube[/ame]

*



> *CONVICTED**!!!!!!!*
> (...By videos.)​


----------



## Katzndogz

Judging from the damage obama has done in 3 years, last election was the most important election in my lifetime.   The upcoming one is more important than that because it will give him the opportunity to deliver the killing blow.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

skookerasbil said:


> I urge all my conservative pals to tune in to MSNBC on election night for the the hoot of your life. Did it on the night of the mid-terms and spent the night laughing my ass off watching the k00ks over there falling further and further into a state of perpetual misery. Those 4 anchors looked like they were sitting on a white hot tuning fork the whole night and I couldnt have ben laughing any harder.





> *1996!!*​
> "*In 1995, the Republican Party was riding high on the gains made in the 1994 congressional elections.* In those elections, the Republicans, led by Newt Gingrich, captured the majority of seats in the United States House of Representatives for the first time in 40 years and the majority of seats in the U.S. Senate for the first time in eight years."








 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Watch & LEARN, "rookie"!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

ecinicola said:


> As an independent voter, i have had enough of the liberals who have turned communistic and will not be voting for any of them.     The liberals are not what they use to be and they no longer are the party for the people.....they are selfserving people who have lost tact with reality.


In-other-words.....you're too-young to vote.

That's fine......move along.....


----------



## bodecea

Lakhota said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much what righties were saying before he won the first time.
Click to expand...


Yep


----------



## bodecea

auditor0007 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an idiot.  Left wingers do not expect gas to be put in their tanks or to have their rent or mortgages paid.  Most of us work for a living moron.
Click to expand...


Nor do we say "get your government hands off my Medicare".


----------



## Mr. Shaman

NYcarbineer said:


> The Right will blame it on the GOP not nominating someone conservative enough, and then *when you ask them to name* the conservative that should have been nominated, they will either respond with stunned silence,
> 
> or name someone laughably unelectable.


Ya' gotta figure.....their vocabulary, for the last-three-years, has been pretty-much limited to *"NO"!*

I guess you've gotta give 'em credit for coming-up with something they could (all) learn to spell.....in time.​


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
Click to expand...


Film to Launch Project on Boston Busing Riots


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Oldstyle said:


> "If" Barack Obama pulls off a win...and that's highly questionable at this point given his underwhelming record as President but with enough help from a fawning main stream media who knows...





> *1996**!!!*​
> "A number of Republican candidates entered the field to challenge the incumbent Democratic President, Bill Clinton.
> 
> The fragmented field of candidates debated issues such as a flat tax and other tax cut proposals, and a return to supply-side economic policies popularized by Ronald Reagan.
> 
> *With respect to the issues*, Dole promised a 15% across-the-board reduction in income tax rates and made former Congressman and supply side advocate Jack Kemp his running mate. Bill Clinton framed the narrative against Dole early, painting him as a mere clone of unpopular House Speaker Newt Gingrich, warning America that Bob Dole would work in concert with the Republican Congress to slash popular social programs, like Medicare and Social Security, dubbed by Clinton as "Dole-Gingrich". Bob Dole's tax-cut plan found itself under attack from the White House, who said it would "blow a hole in the deficit" which had been cut nearly in half during his opponent's term.
> 
> *Throughout the run-up to the general election, Clinton maintained comfortable leads in the polls over Dole and Perot.* The televised debates featured only Dole and Clinton, locking out Perot and the other minor candidates from the discussion. Perot, who had been allowed to participate in the 1992 debates, would eventually take his case to court, seeking damages from not being in the debate, as well as *citing unfair coverage from the major media outlets.*"



*Deja VU!!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pdziQBV6Do]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - 06 - Déjà Vu - YouTube[/ame]

*






*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


I don't think the right would riot if Obama got re-elected....now the left if he doesn't get re-elected on the other hand would probably do so.

Why do I say this, just compare occupy to tea party.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Claudette said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If" Barack Obama pulls off a win...and that's highly questionable at this point given his underwhelming record as President but with enough help from a fawning main stream media who knows...I'll simply shake my head at the gullibility of people because that's all you can do.  It was bad enough when enough of the electorate fell for "Hope & Change" the first time around but after four years of Barry is there anyone out there who STILL thinks his confused vision of what we should be is a good one?  Trillion dollar deficits stacked up to the horizon?  Four dollar a gallon gas as the norm with price spikes up to $5 or even $6?  8% unemployment and 15% underemployment for years to come as the norm?  Running away from tackling any of the tough issues like how to pay for sky-rocketing entitlement programs?
> 
> Bottom line is this...reelecting Barry means a lost DECADE for America.  America will come out the other end of it still breathing because our economy is strong enough that it can withstand even someone as clueless as Barack Obama.  The question is...why would we want to put ourselves through another four years of "this"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and I agree.
> 
> There are some out there who think this dufus is doing a good job. They blame the GOP. *The GOP is blocking him therefore everything that has gone wrong is their fault.* Not his.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-A09a_gHJc]Mitch McConnell: Top Priority, Make Obama a One Term President - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

skookerasbil said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I urge all my conservative pals to tune in to MSNBC on election night for the the hoot of your life. Did it on the night of the mid-terms and spent the night laughing my ass off watching the k00ks over there falling further and further into a state of perpetual misery. Those 4 anchors looked like they were sitting on a white hot tuning fork the whole night and I couldnt have ben laughing any harder. Its cant miss TV..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a small little man, i see.
> 
> same shit different day with you. ill bet you didnt watch fox in the '08 election to see the same whine. n'aw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im laughing...........many of the k00k lefties on this site are still living in 2008.
Click to expand...


*1996!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Katzndogz said:


> Judging by what he's done to the military, I would hope for a military coup.


Run-along.....*rookie*.





> *The ADULTS ARE TALKING**!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Oldstyle said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If" Barack Obama pulls off a win...and that's highly questionable at this point given his underwhelming record as President but with enough help from a fawning main stream media who knows...I'll simply shake my head at the gullibility of people because that's all you can do.  It was bad enough when enough of the electorate fell for "Hope & Change" the first time around but after four years of Barry is there anyone out there who STILL thinks his confused vision of what we should be is a good one?  Trillion dollar deficits stacked up to the horizon?  Four dollar a gallon gas as the norm with price spikes up to $5 or even $6?  8% unemployment and 15% underemployment for years to come as the norm?  Running away from tackling any of the tough issues like how to pay for sky-rocketing entitlement programs?
> 
> Bottom line is this...reelecting Barry means a lost DECADE for America.  America will come out the other end of it still breathing because our economy is strong enough that it can withstand even someone as clueless as Barack Obama.  The question is...why would we want to put ourselves through another four years of "this"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and I agree.
> 
> There are some out there who think this dufus is doing a good job. They blame the GOP. The GOP is blocking him therefore everything that has gone wrong is their fault. Not his.
> 
> Guy is in way over his head. He got elected because folks were sick of Bush and the Reps and Hope and Change rang a bell for lots of folks.
> 
> Don't think he's gonna make it in Nov. He now has a record and it ain't to good. His "signature legislation" HC reform, minus the reform, is on its way to the curb courtesy of the SC.
> 
> Barry really doesn't have much to brag about so it will be divide and conquer and its all the Reps fault.
> 
> However that doesn't mean he can't win that second term. There are enough clueless morons out there who will still buy into his Hope and Change BS and lets give the guy another 4 years.
> 
> I'm sure we'll survive it but one has to wonder how much deeper the hole we have to crawl out of will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find amusing about Barry's perpetual whine about GOP "obstructionism" is that *if Congress* (both Republican and moderate Democrats) *hadn't refused to pass the Cap & Trade legislation that Obama wanted so badly*...
Click to expand...

Ah, yes.......​


> *Cap and Trade;
> One Great Republican Idea.*​








 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 .


----------



## M14 Shooter

Like most, I will wake up that Wednesday and recognize that it was just all a bad dream, driven by too much celebration regarding His defeat the night before.



Lakhota said:


> President Obamas re-election seems inevitable...


----------



## M14 Shooter

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I don't think the right would riot if Obama got re-elected....now the left if he doesn't get re-elected on the other hand would probably do so.


There will be unsupportable cries of fraud, just as there was when Gore and Kerry lost.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Claudette said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and I agree.
> 
> There are some out there who think this dufus is doing a good job. They blame the GOP. The GOP is blocking him therefore everything that has gone wrong is their fault. Not his.
> 
> Guy is in way over his head. He got elected because folks were sick of Bush and the Reps and Hope and Change rang a bell for lots of folks.
> 
> Don't think he's gonna make it in Nov. He now has a record and it ain't to good. His "signature legislation" HC reform, minus the reform, is on its way to the curb courtesy of the SC.
> 
> Barry really doesn't have much to brag about so it will be divide and conquer and its all the Reps fault.
> 
> However that doesn't mean he can't win that second term. There are enough clueless morons out there who will still buy into his Hope and Change BS and lets give the guy another 4 years.
> 
> I'm sure we'll survive it but one has to wonder how much deeper the hole we have to crawl out of will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing about Barry's perpetual whine about GOP "obstructionism" is that if Congress (both Republican and moderate Democrats) hadn't refused to pass the Cap & Trade legislation that Obama wanted so badly...we'd be looking at not only $4 a gallon gasoline but also much higher electricity bills as well, something that would have REALLY pissed off the electorate.  The truth is...if Barry had gotten his way...we'd be in much worse shape than we are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is Thank God they were there to obstruct where they could.
> 
> Guy could have gotten all his bs through in his first few months at POTUS if he hadn't wasted all that time on his clusterfuck HC bill.
> 
> *Glad he wasted the time myself.*
Click to expand...


You, and a *LOT* of.....



> ....*OTHER PEOPLE**!!!!!*





 .  .  .  .  . ​


----------



## Jarhead

M14 Shooter said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the right would riot if Obama got re-elected....now the left if he doesn't get re-elected on the other hand would probably do so.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be unsupportable cries of fraud, just as there was when Gore and Kerry lost.
Click to expand...


Not to mention the cries of 
"See? We still cant get past race in this country"


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Hey, this is all moot anyway, since "Mitt Romney is Coming On Strong":
> 
> The American Spectator : Romney Is Coming On Strong
> 
> Great example of how ideology distorts reality.  All Romney has managed to do so far is outlast a terribly weak field by spending them into the ground.
> 
> .



Now.....he only needs to perfect his *stage-diving!!!!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWib8GbrIlA]Bob Dole stage fall - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## cblackink

Not sure anybody expected free anything...I know I don't. But what I do expect is to be able to be employed in a position where I can support myself and use my skills to earn a living. I expect that's all most people want too. The vast majority of people do not want to ask the government for food stamps, free cell phones, etc...We see the smaller minority of people who receive assistance and somehow think this applies to a very large number of people in our country. It doesn't. 

--:: Clean TV ::-- TODAY'S NEWS
Web Today - Christian News, Conservative News and World News


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Staidhup said:


> The right will do as they have always done, accept the outcome of the election, hold their head high, and do what ever they can to insure the rights and freedoms of the country are preserved.


Yeah.....we've seen.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYt-rNQAL2A]Boehner No Facts - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## M14 Shooter

cblackink said:


> But what I do expect is to be able to be employed in a position where I can support myself and use my skills to earn a living.


You "expect" this?
How is this "owed" to you, and by whom?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> When Obama wins reelection I expect the right wingers to seek second amendment remedies.
> 
> Be afraid America, be very afraid


Ah, yes......



> ....*The BECK-Option**!!!*


----------



## whitehall

Lets lay our cards on the table, shall we lefties? You know damned well what the right wing will do if Barry Hussein is re-elected. They will go back to the drawing boards and try to field a better candidate and concentrate on congressional elections for the next four years. In other words the right wing will behave just the way you expect a political movement to behave. So let's examine what the left wing will do if Barry loses. I am seriously fearful of what the OWS radicals are capable of if they have nothing to lose by engaging in the Bill Ayers or Van Jones brand of anarchy. Political violence is a left wing tool.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama wins reelection I expect the right wingers to seek second amendment remedies.
> 
> Be afraid America, be very afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my goodness..the dramatics are hilarious.
> I think we need to be more afraid of you obamabots, IF HE LOSES..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Obama wins reelection, I expect untold carnage from Republicans as they take to the streets wrecking havoc, shooting puppies and kittens, insulting gays, stripping drugstores of condoms and birth control pills and water boarding welfare recipients
Click to expand...

.....And, going-back to their day-jobs......


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Joshuatree said:


> I don't think Obama will win. He doesn't have that magic, messianic aura he had.....


That's what *Republicans* said, about *Bill Clinton*, in *'96!!!!!*


----------



## Jarhead

cblackink said:


> Not sure anybody expected free anything...I know I don't. But what I do expect is to be able to be employed in a position where I can support myself and use my skills to earn a living. I expect that's all most people want too. The vast majority of people do not want to ask the government for food stamps, free cell phones, etc...We see the smaller minority of people who receive assistance and somehow think this applies to a very large number of people in our country. It doesn't.
> 
> --:: Clean TV ::-- TODAY'S NEWS
> Web Today - Christian News, Conservative News and World News



you see, the problem is not so much about people expecting things for free or people being lazy...sure, there are a few...but then again, there are a few greedy business people as well...but neither group define the masses...most people arent lazy and dont want free stuff and most business owners arent heartless greedy people.

But as I debate the issue of income equality, or lack thereof, I am finding something very interesting.

In the case of many people in the middle class....they struggle to pay for healthcare...afterall, family can be 18K or more (for the better plans).....but they struggle by choice.

Many seem content with their lifestyles as they should be...but are not willing to give up that extra car for their son...give up 'redoing" their kitchen...many spouses are not willing to go back to work even though their kids are old enough to come home from high school to an empty house...

There was one poster on here who cried poverty if she had to pay her own healthcare...but admitted that "she paid her dues" and has no reason to get a room mate..

And that was the exact terms she used...she asked me...."give me one good reason why I should have to get a room mate"...and my answewr was simple...."so you dont have to worry about paying for healthcare if your empoloyer drops your coverage...

(she was paying 1200 a mointh rent...600 extra in her pocket equates to 7200 a year).

And that is when she told me "she paid her dues and should not have to get a room mate."

It is an issue where I think Americans have becoime soft. Not willing to do what they need to do.

Well...thats my take.


----------



## rightwinger

Where is that big bombshell that Trump promised to release?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Steelplate said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... Now Lakhota.... We've seen enough of them rant and wave their Virtual Internet Arsenals around to know that it's possible. Hell, they actually believe that Democrats are Marxist Commies that are here to take over "THEIR" country.
> 
> So while "slobber on my pillows" willow tries to claim their pacifism... We know better, don't we?
> 
> That's OK... I have guns too and will protect my family from the drooling, masturbating horde of Beckians and Limbots if/when the next election doesn't turn out the way they want it to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: It is 'their' country. It is 'yours' too. No side owns it.... it belongs to us all. One of our major issues these days is that we appear to have forgotten that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....I know your side has forgotten it. It was obvious the moment McCain ceded the election to Obama.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34phsb4e6Eg]John McCain Endorses Mitt Romney (Mistakenly President Obama) For 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hey, this is all moot anyway, since "Mitt Romney is Coming On Strong":
> 
> The American Spectator : Romney Is Coming On Strong
> 
> Great example of how ideology distorts reality.  All Romney has managed to do so far is outlast a terribly weak field by spending them into the ground.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's all they've got, really.
> 
> Now, I'm not a fan of President Obama, and don't think much good will come out of a second term of him, but Romney would be worse.
> 
> I think the GOP needs to seriously do some soul searching and rethinking what it is about.
Click to expand...


They'll have until *2024* to get their ducks-in-a-row......


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Lakhota said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If republicans were smart theyd shake-off the loss this November quickly and focus on not screwing up 2016  its their election to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.  However, Hillary may be waiting on them in 2016.
Click to expand...

....And, again in *2020*.

​


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

M14 Shooter said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the right would riot if Obama got re-elected....now the left if he doesn't get re-elected on the other hand would probably do so.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be unsupportable cries of fraud, just as there was when Gore and Kerry lost.
Click to expand...


I find when on complains about something like this a lot of times it is because they are doing it themselves so they assume their opposition does the same thing.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Jarhead said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the right would riot if Obama got re-elected....now the left if he doesn't get re-elected on the other hand would probably do so.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be unsupportable cries of fraud, just as there was when Gore and Kerry lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention the cries of
> "See? We still cant get past race in this country"
Click to expand...


They would almost have a point if the majority of americans didn't vote for Obama in 2008.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

rightwinger said:


> Where is that big bombshell that Trump promised to release?



wait for the next season of his show to start and he will tell you about his "bombshell" some more....free media is great advertising


----------



## Katzndogz

If obama wins reelection this is what he will do.

Obama's Budget: 'Interest Payments Will Exceed Defense Budget' in 2019 | The Weekly Standard

The latest chart from the Senate Republican Budget Committee, pointing out that under President Obama's budget, the U.S. government will be spending more in 2019 to pay the interest on the national debt than it will be to defend America


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Judging by what he's done to the military, I would hope for a military coup.



Oh, do tell.


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by what he's done to the military, I would hope for a military coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do tell.
Click to expand...


A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.


----------



## rightwinger

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by what he's done to the military, I would hope for a military coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.
Click to expand...


A true Patriot!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by what he's done to the military, I would hope for a military coup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.
Click to expand...


What the heck are you going on about katz?    

C'mon a military coup would be horrible for the country, i know its hard to think of things more horrible than Obama's direction thus far but that would be really bad....and losing a war with china!   Well we already lost the economic war seeing as how they own a lot of our land and our national debt....but c'mon....

What are you doing?!?!?!


----------



## Cammmpbell

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the right would riot if Obama got re-elected....now the left if he doesn't get re-elected on the other hand would probably do so.
> 
> Why do I say this, just compare occupy to tea party.
Click to expand...


I wish to hell I had organi ed a riot in 2000 when a right wing supreme court, Jeb Bush and his concubine Katherine Harris absolutely and without question stole the election from Al Gore. This country would be out of debt, 4400 young Americans would still be alive, over 32,000 not seriously wounded...not that it ever bothers anybody who thinks every citi en sould be armed.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the right would riot if Obama got re-elected....now the left if he doesn't get re-elected on the other hand would probably do so.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be unsupportable cries of fraud, just as there was when Gore and Kerry lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find when on complains about something like this a lot of times it is because they are doing it themselves so they assume their opposition does the same thing.
Click to expand...

....Much the way *"conservative"*-commentators/apologists suggest *"Well, both sides are doing it."*, every time a *Republican* gets *busted* for something!​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A true Patriot!
Click to expand...

....Or, as best as a 13-year-old can manage.


----------



## JoeB131

Cammmpbell said:


> I wish to hell I had organi ed a riot in 2000 when a right wing supreme court, Jeb Bush and his concubine Katherine Harris absolutely and without question stole the election from Al Gore. This country would be out of debt, 4400 young Americans would still be alive, over 32,000 not seriously wounded...not that it ever bothers anybody who thinks every citi en sould be armed.



1) How would a riot have  changed anything?  
2) Do you have evidence that Harris was Bush's "concubine", or are you just showing your misogyny here? 
3) Do you really think Gore would have avoided the war or the debt?  

Sorry, been picking on RIght wing stupid, need to slap a left wing stupid to be "fair and balanced".


----------



## boilermaker55

California Girl said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... Now Lakhota.... We've seen enough of them rant and wave their Virtual Internet Arsenals around to know that it's possible. Hell, they actually believe that Democrats are Marxist Commies that are here to take over "THEIR" country.
> 
> So while "slobber on my pillows" willow tries to claim their pacifism... We know better, don't we?
> 
> That's OK... I have guns too and will protect my family from the drooling, masturbating horde of Beckians and Limbots if/when the next election doesn't turn out the way they want it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash: It is 'their' country. It is 'yours' too. No side owns it.... it belongs to us all. One of our major issues these days is that we appear to have forgotten that fact.
Click to expand...


Then why do so many of the teabaggers and rightwingers always make the claim....we want "our" country back?


----------



## nitroz

yidnar said:


> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!



Whoo for defeating the purpose for this nation!

Like we need intolerant religious faggots in our government, using prejudice to force their religion upon the laws and people in a nation who has declared the freedom of religion and freedom from religion.

Don't destroy our rights even further.


----------



## snakedoc

Can't say how the right will react if Obama is reelected how did the left react when Bush was? Oh and yes he was reelected despite what some like to claim.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

auditor0007 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House.  After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, I can't fucking wait for the general election.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs


----------



## Dragon

Grampa Murked U said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House.  After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, I can't fucking wait for the general election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs
Click to expand...


They're not short of money to hire with. They're short of a need for more employees. Giving them more money won't accomplish anything. Giving their customers more money will.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dragon said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House.  After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, I can't fucking wait for the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not short of money to hire with. They're short of a need for more employees. Giving them more money won't accomplish anything. Giving their customers more money will.
Click to expand...


It's not giving them anything that wasn't theirs to begin with.


----------



## The T

Dragon said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House. After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, I can't fucking wait for the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not short of money to hire with. They're short of a need for more employees. Giving them more money won't accomplish anything. Giving their customers more money will.
Click to expand...

 
And so YOU advocate forcing them to do with thier resources that which they don't wish to participate?

Really?

Is there ANY business that 'gives customers money' Gracie?


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not short of money to hire with. They're short of a need for more employees. Giving them more money won't accomplish anything. Giving their customers more money will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so YOU advocate forcing them to do with thier resources that which they don't wish to participate?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Is there ANY business that 'gives customers money' Gracie?
Click to expand...


I think you missed his point George


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not short of money to hire with. They're short of a need for more employees. Giving them more money won't accomplish anything. Giving their customers more money will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so YOU advocate forcing them to do with thier resources that which they don't wish to participate?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Is there ANY business that 'gives customers money' Gracie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you missed his point George
Click to expand...


And i think you missed mine Cletus.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Grampa Murked U said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House.  After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, I can't fucking wait for the general election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs
Click to expand...


If they hired with that money, it would be sheltered and increased their wealth.  You do know that payroll is a deduction.  Well perhaps you don't.


----------



## Katzndogz

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A true Patriot!
Click to expand...


There is NOTHING patriotic about supporting this evil regime.  Patriotisim, support for the country and the Constitution means opposing this evil regime by whatever means presents itself.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dick Tuck said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the Republicans will be very lucky if they hold on to the House.  After this proposed budget by the House, which includes a reduction in the top income tax rate to 25%, I can't fucking wait for the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they hired with that money, it would be sheltered and increased their wealth.  You do know that payroll is a deduction.  Well perhaps you don't.
Click to expand...


And you do know it was their money to begin with don't you? Well perhaps not.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is NOTHING patriotic about supporting this evil regime.  Patriotisim, support for the country and the Constitution means opposing this evil regime by whatever means presents itself.
Click to expand...


Someone slipped too much hyperbole in your rhetoric slushie this morning.


----------



## The T

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they hired with that money, it would be sheltered and increased their wealth. You do know that payroll is a deduction. Well perhaps you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you do know it was their money to begin with don't you? Well perhaps not.
Click to expand...

 
"All wealth/property belongs to Government"! Be thier battle cry...(especially when I get MY _cut of it_)


----------



## L.K.Eder

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is NOTHING patriotic about supporting this evil regime.  Patriotisim, support for the country and the Constitution means opposing this evil regime *by whatever means presents itself*.
Click to expand...


like crash-landing a jet airliner into a government building, e.g.?


----------



## Lakhota

After the GOP war on women, Obama can coast into his second term.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakhota said:


> After the GOP war on women, Obama can coast into his second term.



And then what? Sit back and laugh after 8 years at how he, a foreign Muslim f'd over the most powerful nation in the world at at a time in which they were at war with Islamo Facists? Yea. The joke's on us.

I'm sure he is very familiar with Graham Greene's The 'Destructors'


----------



## Lakhota

Obama ain't perfect, but he sure beats the hell out of anything the right has to offer!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakhota said:


> Obama ain't perfect, but he sure beats the hell out of anything the right has to offer!!!!!



Obama is the worst president in our history. A monkey would have been better. I'm serious. It's like he tried to screw us over at every turn. What would expect from a Communist Kenyan Muslim with a deep hatred of the west? BTW - Read that link I sent you instead of being an educated dullard.


----------



## Lakhota

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ain't perfect, but he sure beats the hell out of anything the right has to offer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst president in our history. A monkey would have been better. I'm serious. It's like he tried to screw us over at every turn. What would expect from a Communist Kenyan Muslim with a deep hatred of the west? BTW - Read that link I sent you instead of being an educated dullard.
Click to expand...


Are you a registered idiot, or just a freelancer?


----------



## jgarden

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And then what? Sit back and laugh after 8 years at how he, a foreign Muslim f'd over the most powerful nation in the world at at a time in which they were at war with Islamo Facists? Yea. The joke's on us.





Grampa Murked U said:


> Wouldn't want those rich bastards to have any extra money to hire with. Fuck jobs





TheGreatGatsby said:


> Obama is the worst president in our history. A monkey would have been better. I'm serious. It's like he tried to screw us over at every turn. What would expect from a Communist Kenyan Muslim with a deep hatred of the west? BTW - Read that link I sent you instead of being an educated dullard.





Katzndogz said:


> A military coup or maybe a losing war with China.  Either one is preferable to obama.


Have you ever noticed that conservatives in this forum and in general appear to be perpetually mad at somebody and something!

In their heart-of-hearts, conservatives actually want Obama to be re-elected so they have an identifiable target on which to vent their anger - if Romney is elected, they will be doomed to spend the next 4 years frustrated in their attempts to disassociate themselves from Mitt.

This could all be solved if conservatives were required to take "anger management" classes so that they can be rehabilitated to become productive members of society.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lakhota said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ain't perfect, but he sure beats the hell out of anything the right has to offer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst president in our history. A monkey would have been better. I'm serious. It's like he tried to screw us over at every turn. What would expect from a Communist Kenyan Muslim with a deep hatred of the west? BTW - Read that link I sent you instead of being an educated dullard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a registered idiot, or just a freelancer?
Click to expand...


Yea I got your neg rep. Way to recycle your lame come on. Reade the link. Educated yourself instead of being a useful idiot.

The Destructors by Graham Greene


----------



## Sarah G

Lakhota said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ain't perfect, but he sure beats the hell out of anything the right has to offer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst president in our history. A monkey would have been better. I'm serious. It's like he tried to screw us over at every turn. What would expect from a Communist Kenyan Muslim with a deep hatred of the west? BTW - Read that link I sent you instead of being an educated dullard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a registered idiot, or just a freelancer?
Click to expand...


A Republican in Cali.  What could be more frustrating than that?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sarah G said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the worst president in our history. A monkey would have been better. I'm serious. It's like he tried to screw us over at every turn. What would expect from a Communist Kenyan Muslim with a deep hatred of the west? BTW - Read that link I sent you instead of being an educated dullard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a registered idiot, or just a freelancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Republican in Cali.  What could be more frustrating than that?
Click to expand...


When you get out of the big cities, most people are normal, hard working conservatives..just sayin


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the GOP war on women, Obama can coast into his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then what? Sit back and laugh after 8 years at how he, a foreign Muslim f'd over the most powerful nation in the world at at a time in which they were at war with Islamo Facists? Yea. The joke's on us.
> 
> I'm sure he is very familiar with Graham Greene's The 'Destructors'
Click to expand...


Look, everyone, we have a Birfer!


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the GOP war on women, Obama can coast into his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then what? Sit back and laugh after 8 years at how he, a foreign Muslim f'd over the most powerful nation in the world at at a time in which they were at war with Islamo Facists? Yea. The joke's on us.
> 
> I'm sure he is very familiar with Graham Greene's The 'Destructors'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, everyone, we have a Birfer!
Click to expand...




Seriously folks, take a deep breath.  Turn off Rush, Sean and Mark for a few days.  Find a nice tree on the beach and have a few pina coladas.  The talking points and platitudes are just looking sillier and sillier.  Holy crap.

.


----------



## ecinicola

I don't know how anyone sane could like what obama has done against them and all of us in the 4 yrs he has been in office.  I don't understand how there are people just incapable of seeing what obama is doing against all of us, including to the democrats.    But i believe the majority are able to see and feel the crunch of what this administration is doing, and i believe that obama will lose the election.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


Maybe you will be able to find out who the real terrorists are if he re-elected.

A good question is what will happen if he loses? What will be the reaction?


----------



## Lakhota

I think Ted Nugent is a good example of how right-wingers may react.

Ted Nugent For Mitt Romney: Rocker Stumps For GOP Candidate At NRA Convention

*WATCH: Nugent Compares Obama to Coyote That Should Be Shot:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCLgpYmw0OI&feature=player_embedded]Nugent Compared Obama and Democrats to a Coyote that Needs to Be Shot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 007

*OBAMA LOSES REELECTION IN LANDSLIDE!*

That will be the headlines the day after the election.

I love Ted.


----------



## Lakhota

Pale Rider said:


> *OBAMA LOSES REELECTION IN LANDSLIDE!*
> 
> That will be the headlines the day after the election.



That's what you wingnuts said before he was elected.  Joe Scarborough disagrees.


----------



## yidnar

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...

the question should be how will business owners react ??


----------



## sfcalifornia

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a registered idiot, or just a freelancer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Republican in Cali.  What could be more frustrating than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you get out of the big cities, most people are normal, hard working conservatives..just sayin
Click to expand...


.... normal, hard working conservatives who seem to suffer supreme tunnel vision due to their lack of exposure to different people, different cultures, different innovation, different day-to-day life experiences which you get by living in a big city...just saying.


----------



## 007

Lakhota said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMA LOSES REELECTION IN LANDSLIDE!*
> 
> That will be the headlines the day after the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you wingnuts said before he was elected.  Joe Scarborough disagrees.
Click to expand...


Sorry... but no... we didn't.

I will say it this time though.


----------



## Interpol

Mitt Romney looks like a President. 

If you were to cast another West Wing-like show, Mitt Romney would feel right in that role. 

I think that if Mitt Romney doesn't become president, it will be in how he framed his message. Reagan got it and George W. Bush got it, too. They understood retail politics. They were strong on the road. They smiled a lot. They could connect with the average person out there. 

I think Mitt is at the stage Hillary Clinton was at just before she got her footing back and started to put pressure back on the Obama campaign after he started getting out in front. 

If Obama wins re-election, I imagine the outcome will be a lot like 2004, when liberals just got really depressed because their base was sure it turn out to beat Bush only to be met with Bush's even stronger base. If the opposite happens this time and Republicans are on the losing end of a close fight, I imagine a lot of 'em will be depressed, too, but this whole business of thinking they'll riot and what not is kind of immature and presumptuous. 

On the other hand, as a fairly centrist chap, I don't really think the President has a secret conspiracy to rid America of guns anytime soon, or to come and try to take them away from us. I think if had a plan to toughen gun laws he would've tried doing it when he had all three branches for two years. I mean, why wait until a second term when you think you don't even know that you'll win it? 

I think if Republicans lose, Mitt Romney is the greatest scapegoat in the world because the base gets to say, "See, this is what happens when we put up a moderate, they lose to the Democrat every single time". 

So I don't see a riot more than I see the Republican party emboldened to course-correct and put up a true conservative in 2016.


----------



## Lakhota

This is hilarious...



> "If you're not sure about wanting to support Mitt Romney, whether you're liberal, whether you're very conservative, you ought to be excited because he's been on your side one time or another," Rep. Louis Gohmert (R-Texas) said to laughs.



House Conservatives Struggle To Get Excited About Mitt Romney


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> This is hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you're not sure about wanting to support Mitt Romney, whether you're liberal, whether you're very conservative, you ought to be excited because he's been on your side one time or another," Rep. Louis Gohmert (R-Texas) said to laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Conservatives Struggle To Get Excited About Mitt Romney
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCLgpYmw0OI&feature=player_embedded]Nugent Compared Obama and Democrats to a Coyote that Needs to Be Shot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> Nugent Compared Obama and Democrats to a Coyote that Needs to Be Shot - YouTube



Obama is a lot like Chavez...He wishes to nationalize things.


----------



## 007




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## JoeB131

Lakhota said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMA LOSES REELECTION IN LANDSLIDE!*
> 
> That will be the headlines the day after the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you wingnuts said before he was elected.  Joe Scarborough disagrees.
Click to expand...


So do most Americans... 

Poll: Voters Doubt Romney Can Beat Obama - 2012 Decoded







> _A new CNN/ORC International poll released Monday underscored the skepticism an overwhelming majority of voters feel about the putative GOP nominee's chances against the president. Sixty-one percent of respondents, when asked who they think will win in the fall regardless of which candidate they support, picked the current White House occupant. Only 35 percent thought Romney would claim victory.
> 
> The data point isn't the first to indicate Romney begins the presidential race facing an enthusiasm gap. Another question in the CNN poll, in fact, highlighted the problem: Among Romney supporters, only 35 percent said their vote was a vote in support of the Republican. Sixty-three percent said their vote was one mainly cast against Obama. The president's supporters, by contrast, were more enthusiastic about their candidate -- 76 percent of Obama's backers said their vote would be one in support of the president. _


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> I think Ted Nugent is a good example of how right-wingers may react.
> 
> Ted Nugent For Mitt Romney: Rocker Stumps For GOP Candidate At NRA Convention
> 
> *WATCH: Nugent Compares Obama to Coyote That Should Be Shot:*
> 
> Nugent Compared Obama and Democrats to a Coyote that Needs to Be Shot - YouTube



what a troll...
on election day you might want to hide in your closet..


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> I think Ted Nugent is a good example of how right-wingers may react.
> 
> Ted Nugent For Mitt Romney: Rocker Stumps For GOP Candidate At NRA Convention
> 
> *WATCH: Nugent Compares Obama to Coyote That Should Be Shot:*
> 
> Nugent Compared Obama and Democrats to a Coyote that Needs to Be Shot - YouTube



LOL @ Ted Nugent.  

A bigger LOL @ the people demanding Romney say something about it other than the comments Romney already made that "People need to act more civil"

Its not like the Romney's themselves demanded an apology from Rosen.


----------



## Lakhota

How could any American patriot not vote for a man like this?






A great man living in a house built by slaves.


----------



## Lakhota

RCP Average is Obama +4.2

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama


----------



## Lakhota

When Romney swings left for the General Election, how will his wingnut base react?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> When Romney swings left for the General Election, how will his wingnut base react?



The extreme partisan right wont care what Romney says or does, theyll vote for him regardless. 

The problem for Romney is he cant win the support of moderates, independents, and weak (Reagan) democrats, the majority of whom will vote for Obama. Indeed, as noted in post #219, a large majority of Obama supporters are excited about the election, and will vote for the president accordingly.


----------



## Lakhota

Now it begins...

*GOP Group's Newsletter Urges 'Armed Revolution' If Obama Reelected*

Greene County, Virginia GOP Group's Newsletter Calls For 'Armed Revolution' If Obama Is Reelected


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> Now it begins...
> 
> *GOP Group's Newsletter Urges 'Armed Revolution' If Obama Reelected*
> 
> Greene County, Virginia GOP Group's Newsletter Calls For 'Armed Revolution' If Obama Is Reelected


 

Goody! More 'HUFFPOOP'.

'People For The American Way'?

And guess what? The American people will do battle AT the ballot box.

Obama will lose.

All there is to it.


----------



## Lakhota

The T said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it begins...
> 
> *GOP Group's Newsletter Urges 'Armed Revolution' If Obama Reelected*
> 
> Greene County, Virginia GOP Group's Newsletter Calls For 'Armed Revolution' If Obama Is Reelected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goody! More 'HUFFPOOP'.
> 
> 'People For The American Way'?
> 
> And guess what? The American people will do battle AT the ballot box.
> 
> Obama will lose.
> 
> All there is to it.
Click to expand...


Duh, here's the newsletter...

http://gcrcgop.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/march2012.pdf


----------



## Lakhota

Claire McCaskill Gets Tea Party Death Threat


----------



## blackhawk

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


How will you and the other left wingers react if Obama loses which as things stand Today is a real possibility?


----------



## Lakhota

blackhawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you and the other left wingers react if Obama loses which as things stand Today is a real possibility?
Click to expand...


Well, I haven't heard of any lefties threatening violence.  Have you?  BTW, the DHS Homegrown Terrorist Report was written about right-wingnuts.  Even the report made them nuts.


----------



## Zoom

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


I cant wait to see what these right wing nuts will do when he wins.  AGAIN.


----------



## Zoom

blackhawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you and the other left wingers react if Obama loses which as things stand Today is a real possibility?
Click to expand...


Exactly who will he lose to, Romney?  Seriously, Romney!??  That is just funny there.


----------



## The T

blackhawk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence? President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will you and the other left wingers react if Obama loses which as things stand Today is a real possibility?
Click to expand...

 
Is no IF...Obama WILL lose.

WE will see to it.


----------



## Lakhota

The T said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence? President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and the other left wingers react if Obama loses which as things stand Today is a real possibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is no IF...Obama WILL lose.
> 
> WE will see to it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, like you saw to it the first time.


----------



## Listening

My guess is that if Obama loses....Ed Shultz beats his second wife.

David Drake: MSNBC Airs Ed Schultz Program,<br>He's A Wife-Beater And Dog Killer


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will you and the other left wingers react if Obama loses which as things stand Today is a real possibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is no IF...Obama WILL lose.
> 
> WE will see to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like you saw to it the first time.
Click to expand...

Like who saw what when?


----------



## Lakhota

I think I'll throw a big Obama party on Election Day.


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> I think I'll throw a big Obama party on Election Day.



good gawd, who cares


----------



## JoeB131

I'll probably vote for Obama, because Romney is just such a horrible person.  

But frankly, there's nothing worth celebrating no matter who wins this election.  

308 million people, and THESE two idiots were the best we could come up with?  Really?


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> 308 million people, and THESE two idiots were the best we could come up with?  Really?




Our REAL Best & Brightest know to stay the hell out of politics.

Another thread assuming the victor, some Obama, some Romney.  I do hope these are being kept somewhere, it would be great fun to re-visit them on November 7.

.


----------



## ecinicola

Clementine said:


> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.



        i sure agree with you on othis.  Its as obvious as the nose on your face but there are lots of people mentally unable to see the forest through the trees.  You would think after 4 yrs of our livelyhoods about ruined, and our country, they would be able to see things in the right prospective, but i think they have been so mentally manipulated that they just can't see reality of things. 
   I am an independent and I sure as heck will not vote to put a failure to us all back in office.   No way!@@@@


----------



## Gremlin-USA

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:



We will all Jump off a Bridge or Leave the Country, is that what you want to hear? 


.


----------



## ecinicola

its not likely that Obama will win a second term.  I think the Majority of citizens can see what Obama is doing to our lives and our country and will not remotely vote for him.  Oh there will be those loyal to his color or loyal to the party, but the Majority of the "thinkers"  can read Obama like a book and they won't put  him back in office.         There are people who vote for the dumbest reasons, such as his color or because he's democrat, and they don't look at the fact he's been a failure to them and everyone else.  But I don't believe this time around Obama has much chance in re election/.     He's been a diaster on all of us.


----------



## Oldstyle

Lakhota said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You"ve never seen a right winger riot! How did you become so damn stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be so retarded.  I never said I have ever seen a _right winger riot_.  I was asking a question...
Click to expand...


Have you ever seen a left winger riot?  If so...why does the left feel it's OK to do something which their opponents don't do?


----------



## Lakhota

Righties are sounding more and more restless...


----------



## Lakhota

It won't be pretty...


----------



## Bigfoot

President Romney sure has a nice ring to it.


----------



## tererun

ecinicola said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sure agree with you on othis.  Its as obvious as the nose on your face but there are lots of people mentally unable to see the forest through the trees.  You would think after 4 yrs of our livelyhoods about ruined, and our country, they would be able to see things in the right prospective, but i think they have been so mentally manipulated that they just can't see reality of things.
> I am an independent and I sure as heck will not vote to put a failure to us all back in office.   No way!@@@@
Click to expand...



This is an interesting public opinion manipulation in the anything but obama campaign, or any campaign like that. Mitt is running on the idea that anything is better than Obama which is a great set up for the next election because he cannot let people down from that if he wins this time. Obama was going to destroy the world, so anywhere we are in four years of Mitt has got to be better than that. With a black president and the rabid republican hate for anything not republican it really solidifies their base, but now Mitt has to win over the middle. I don't know if anything but Obama is going to be a winning tactic for people who do not hate obama because he is black. Then you have Mitt at a disadvantage because he screws up a lot.


----------



## JoeB131

Bigfoot said:


> President Romney sure has a nice ring to it.



Too bad no one will say it outside the voices in your head.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Zoom-boing

Our heads will esplode and you'll have to put up with our whining and bitching for four more years.


----------



## Charles_Main

Lakhota said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much what righties were saying before he won the first time.
Click to expand...


and there were no right wing Riots after the first time sweet heart.


----------



## Claudette

Well Barry has a 50/50 shot. 

But then so does Romney. 

Personally I doubt Barry will get that second term. He had no record in 2008. He has one now and it ain't pretty. 

He has nothing he can run on thats a plus.

I think folks are as sick him and the Dems as they were of Bush and the GOPback in 2008. The pendulum is swinging once again.  

It is what it is.


----------



## Si modo

Lahkota is a racist, an anti-semite, and a bigot, so............


----------



## Lakhota

Will wingnuts move to Canada or Iran after President Obama is re-elected?


----------



## Listening

The GOP will own the house and senate.

Obama will be meaningless if he wins the WH.

Can't wait til November.


----------



## Borillar

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


I would expect a lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth. Then they will put the spin machine into full afterburner and declare it a victory for Republicans somehow, just like they did after the USSC declared the ACA constitutional. Then they will go back to obstructing and filibustering as usual.


----------



## GHook93

Conservatives will take it in strides, just as they did with the poor mandate ruling. 

HOWEVER, if Obama loses, blacks will riot in the street, liberals will be protesting agains the 1% and Romney's motor escapade would get egged (like they did to Bush) and libtards from all sets of life would call foul/conspiracy theory/injustice!!!



Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


----------



## Borillar

Lakhota said:


> Will wingnuts move to Canada or Iran after President Obama is re-elected?



I was thinking Somalia, but you're absolutely correct. Iran or maybe Afghanistan under the Taliban would be a conservative utopia. Of course they would have to learn Farsi and convert to Islam first.


----------



## Lakhota

Will Cons become openly violent when Obama wins?


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> Will Cons become openly violent when Obama wins?



pretty sad when you have to troll your old threads

loser


----------



## The T

Lakhota said:


> Will Cons become openly violent when Obama wins?


 
No. because he will LOSE. Leftists will UPRISE as they ar NOW like OAKLAND and OWS...YOU know this story, don't you Shitting Bull?

The One you in another thread tried to BLAME on the right?


* Nobody 2012: Occupy Wall Street Turns on Obama*


*Occupy Oakland Protesters Smash Up Obama Campaign Office During March*

Remember the axiom of counting chikens before they hatch?

It's a tale of arrogance that YOU revel in, EXUDE...


----------



## EriktheRed

> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?



Blame ACORN and the New Black Panthers?


----------



## The T

EriktheRed said:


> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame ACORN and the New Black Panthers?
Click to expand...

 
He won't win. So YOU have nothing to fear but defeat with no pretense...NO excuses. Obama and his followers as YOU are defeating _yourselves._

_WE are sick of you._


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lakhota said:


> Will Cons become openly violent when Obama wins?



Why would you assume that?  Sounds prejudiced.


----------



## Staidhup

Well first of all projecting the out come of November in August is a stretch at best, secondly, what will Obama do if the Senate and Congress fall to a veto proof republican minority? I guess more golf, right?

As for violence in the streets, please cite one example where conservatives have become violent in a demonstration, just one. Only democrats embrace violence, un-civil disobedience, and vandalism, it's an extension of their inability to accept no for an answer.


----------



## Zxereus

If the pos is re-elected, I will have a bumper sticker on my car that reads:

*JANUARY 20 2016 AMERICAS LONG NIGHTMARE IS OVER*


----------



## candycorn

Lakhota said:


> Will Cons become openly violent when Obama wins?



I don't think so despite their tendencies toward belligerence.  Romney isn't exciting enough to get people to vote for him, much less riot for his cause.


----------



## OODA_Loop

candycorn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Cons become openly violent when Obama wins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so despite their tendencies toward belligerence.  Romney isn't exciting enough to get people to vote for him, much less riot for his cause.
Click to expand...


Tampa.


----------



## candycorn

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Cons become openly violent when Obama wins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so despite their tendencies toward belligerence.  Romney isn't exciting enough to get people to vote for him, much less riot for his cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tampa.
Click to expand...


Okay, I'll bite...

Orlando.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


Silly Liberal, Right Wingers Don't Riot.


----------



## oreo

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obama&#8217;s re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> &#8220;Nobody thinks Romney&#8217;s going to win,&#8221; Scarborough said candidly. &#8220;Let&#8217;s just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;The Republican establishment &#8212; I&#8217;ve yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year,&#8221; Scarborough continued. &#8220;They won&#8217;t say it on TV because they&#8217;ve got to go on TV and they don&#8217;t want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously don&#8217;t care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.&#8221;
Click to expand...


First of all the ONLY people that riot in this country ARE Liberals.  Secondly--if Obama wins reelection you can expect to see a max exodus of wealthy people leaving this country and taking their money with them--as is what happened in New Jersey.  Third--don't complain when this country loses 67% of the entire tax base of it.
N.J. loses $70B in wealth during five years as residents depart | NJ.com

And 4th--with *11% real unemployment and 46 million Americans on Food Stamps--Obama doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell of winning reelection.*
SNAP/Food Stamp Participation « Food Research & Action Center







*"If you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from"--Barack Obama*


----------



## candycorn

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all the ONLY people that riot in this country ARE Liberals.  Secondly--if Obama wins reelection you can expect to see a max exodus of wealthy people leaving this country and taking their money with them--as is what happened in New Jersey.  Third--don't complain when this country loses 67% of the entire tax base of it.
> N.J. loses $70B in wealth during five years as residents depart | NJ.com
> 
> And 4th--with *11% real unemployment and 46 million Americans on Food Stamps--Obama doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell of winning reelection.*
> SNAP/Food Stamp Participation « Food Research & Action Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people need to run from"--Barack Obama*
Click to expand...


Romney is circling the drain.  His only real goal is to keep the Obama landslide to a minimum (less than 350 electoral votes).


----------



## Lakhota

Wingnuts better get out their crying towels...


----------



## Dissent

I will say told ya so to all the fools who wasted their vote on Romney instead of Paul and or Johnson and the Liberty movement will grow by leaps and bounds into 2016 and hopefully we can get a well known candidate to run for president in 2016 and win. Gives us 4 more years of Obama destroying the country and turning people against him and the democrats and a do nothing house and senate controlled by the republicans this I hope will be in our favor. I say Judge Napolitano for president 2016!


----------



## Lakhota

Looks like Paul "Ayn Rand" Ryan didn't give Romney a bump.



> Americans' initial reaction to Paul Ryan is decidedly lukewarm, with more rating his selection as vice president negatively than positively, according to a USA Today/Gallup poll taken after the announcement.



Paul Ryan VP Pick An Unpopular Choice: Poll

USAT/Gallup Poll: Paul Ryan gets low marks for VP


----------



## Mustang

How will they react?

Like children...with semiautomatic weapons and a shitload of ammo.

Here's the funny part, though:

Of course, they'll go out to "the woods" with their camouflaged fatigues and bright yellow "Don't Tread on Me" flags (and they won't even see the irony in that) to train for the 'coming apocalypse.'  Nothing new there, I suppose.  

And they'll drink a lot of Buckhorn beer, shoot up a bunch of road signs, and piss on a lot of flowers in a personal and private protest against what they see as the environmental wackos who they believe are wrecking the economy by excessive regulation to save the very woods that they're running around in.  

But, when all is said and done, they'll load their stuff back into their Chevy El Caminos and Ford Bronco IIs so they can drive back into the city because, when all is said and done, they really miss all those liberal Hollywood TV dramas and comedies along with the fake reality shows and the free Internet porn that their pastors are always telling them are destroying America's morals.  Then, after a satisfying meal full of plenty of high carbohydrate starches and fatty food, they'll get on-line and assail liberal environmentalists (yet again) and Michelle Obama for having the temerity to tell them that eating better can lead to better health and longer life.  

Then, a little later, they'll feel a tightness in the chest and call 9-11.  After they get to the hospital, they'll rage against Obamacare even AFTER the doctor tells them that their high blood pressure diagnosis and treatment will be COVERED under their current health plan because it's determined to be a part of a preexisting condition which they were previously diagnosed as having.

And through it all, they won't have learned a thing.  They'll just go home, and in the immortal words of Fagan and Becker (Steely Dan), They'll Go Back, Jack, Do It Again...next weekend.


----------



## Pho_King

Mustang said:


> How will they react?
> 
> Like children...with semiautomatic weapons and a shitload of ammo.
> 
> Here's the funny part, though:
> 
> Of course, they'll go out to "the woods" with their camouflaged fatigues and bright yellow "Don't Tread on Me" flags (and they won't even see the irony in that) to train for the 'coming apocalypse.'  Nothing new there, I suppose.
> 
> And they'll drink a lot of Buckhorn beer, shoot up a bunch of road signs, and piss on a lot of flowers in a personal and private protest against what they see as the environmental wackos who they believe are wrecking the economy by excessive regulation to save the very woods that they're running around in.
> 
> But, when all is said and done, they'll load their stuff back into their Chevy El Caminos and Ford Bronco IIs so they can drive back into the city because, when all is said and done, they really miss all those liberal Hollywood TV dramas and comedies along with the fake reality shows and the free Internet porn that their pastors are always telling them are destroying America's morals.  Then, after a satisfying meal full of plenty of high carbohydrate starches and fatty food, they'll get on-line and assail liberal environmentalists (yet again) and Michelle Obama for having the temerity to tell them that eating better can lead to better health and longer life.
> 
> Then, a little later, they'll feel a tightness in the chest and call 9-11.  After they get to the hospital, they'll rage against Obamacare even AFTER the doctor tells them that their high blood pressure diagnosis and treatment will be COVERED under their current health plan because it's determined to be a part of a preexisting condition which they were previously diagnosed as having.
> 
> And through it all, they won't have learned a thing.  They'll just go home, and in the immortal words of Fagan and Becker (Steely Dan), They'll Go Back, Jack, Do It Again...next weekend.



At least you got one thing right.  We will not harm anyone else or their property.  Can't say the same about you OWS parasites.


----------



## bodecea

They'll line up at Chick-fil-A again.


----------



## Publius1787

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obama&#8217;s re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> &#8220;Nobody thinks Romney&#8217;s going to win,&#8221; Scarborough said candidly. &#8220;Let&#8217;s just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;The Republican establishment &#8212; I&#8217;ve yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year,&#8221; Scarborough continued. &#8220;They won&#8217;t say it on TV because they&#8217;ve got to go on TV and they don&#8217;t want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously don&#8217;t care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.&#8221;
Click to expand...


If it weren&#8217;t for the SCOTUS I could care less about this election. The economy will continue to falter and if Romney wins he will not get the grace period that Obama did or continues to enjoy from the media. Nor will the media turn their heads as the economy fails to improve like they did under Obama. Another Obama term, in my opinion, would be excellent for the long term health of our country when people see what true unrestrained liberalism/socialism can destroy.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

Do you want to know how Republicans will react if President Obama wins re-election?

First, they'll be saying, "Damn, it's amazing how stupid people really are".

Then, they will move forward and prepare for the hardships to come. Now, if it so happens that Democrats keep the Senate and take back the House, you will see all those Republicans sell their small business and retire to the Bahamas leaving the fools to fend for themselves.

Once that happens and unemployment jumps up to a level that has never been seen before, the left will turn on their own leaders, leading to chaos and destruction.

That's when the Republicans will ride in and return this country to its original glory, to a time before Wilson and FDR.


----------



## Mustang

CrazedScotsman said:


> Do you want to know how Republicans will react if President Obama wins re-election?
> 
> First, they'll be saying, "Damn, it's amazing how stupid people really are".
> 
> Then, they will move forward and prepare for the hardships to come. Now, if it so happens that Democrats keep the Senate and take back the House, you will see all those Republicans sell their small business and retire to the Bahamas leaving the fools to fend for themselves.
> 
> Once that happens and unemployment jumps up to a level that has never been seen before, the left will turn on their own leaders, leading to chaos and destruction.
> 
> That's when the Republicans will ride in and return this country to its original glory, to a time before Wilson and FDR.



That's sounds strikingly similar to Charles Manson's theories.


----------



## Publius1787

CrazedScotsman said:


> Do you want to know how Republicans will react if President Obama wins re-election?
> 
> First, they'll be saying, "Damn, it's amazing how stupid people really are".
> 
> Then, they will move forward and prepare for the hardships to come. Now, if it so happens that Democrats keep the Senate and take back the House, you will see all those Republicans sell their small business and retire to the Bahamas leaving the fools to fend for themselves.
> 
> Once that happens and unemployment jumps up to a level that has never been seen before, the left will turn on their own leaders, leading to chaos and destruction.
> 
> That's when the Republicans will ride in and return this country to its original glory, to a time before Wilson and FDR.



Unless some giant scanal happens I don't think you sould keep your fingers crossed for Democrats to take back the House.


----------



## Cowman

Hopefully they all just mope and wait for the next election cycle.

That's the ideal situation.

Worse things could happen, but I hope not.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


This right winger will wager his next 24 mortgage payments on the 2014 mid terms/Capitol Hill overwhelmingly going to the GOP.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Actually theyll be secretly relieved a nitwit like Romney wasnt elected.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Publius1787

Lakhota said:


>



hmmm. Not enough weapons.


----------



## Pho_King

Cowman said:


> Hopefully they all just mope and wait for the next election cycle.
> 
> That's the ideal situation.
> 
> Worse things could happen, but I hope not.



That is typically what happens when conservatives do not get their way.  We are adults, and act like adults.  You OWS parasites, on the other hand, are like little children.   You stomp around and throw tantrums when you don't get your way.


----------



## freedombecki

Publius1787 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it werent for the SCOTUS I could care less about this election. The economy will continue to falter and if Romney wins he will not get the grace period that Obama did or continues to enjoy from the media. Nor will the media turn their heads as the economy fails to improve like they did under Obama. Another Obama term, in my opinion, would be excellent for the long term health of our country when people see what true unrestrained liberalism/socialism can destroy.
Click to expand...

I've seen enough in my lifetime of what liberalism can destroy. It destroys babies. It destroys integrity. It destroys incentive. It divides people into classes. And if you oppose it, it goes after you.

Enough. Obama is too high and mighty to pass a budget because he doesn't want the public inspecting his failure to live within one with what he has. He kicked several industries to the curb, excused nepotism in his party's two leaders who gave 100% taxpayer-backed green businesses to a son and to a brother-in-law. The press is giving all of them a free pass while it trips every conservative it can stick its foot in front of because it hates people who do the right thing. I have truly had enough.


----------



## The Infidel

auditor0007 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an idiot.  Left wingers do not expect gas to be put in their tanks or to have their rent or mortgages paid.  Most of us work for a living moron.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI]Obama Is Going To Pay For My Gas And Mortgage!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico

Hilarious.


----------



## Clementine

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...


Same way we did in the past when things went wrong.  We start planning for the future and strive to make things happen for the best when the next chance comes along.

It's only the idiot liberals who riot, steal and set fire to their own neighborhood when stuff happens.   Then they'll whine because their mess wasn't fixed fast enough.


----------



## Lakhota

Tom Head, Texas Judge: Obama Reelection Could Lead To 'Civil War,' I'm Ready To 'Take Up Arms'


----------



## Dr.House

Lakhota said:


> Tom Head, Texas Judge: Obama Reelection Could Lead To 'Civil War,' I'm Ready To 'Take Up Arms'



Anopther 10 cents for Shitting Bull...


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Pinocchio

I've heard some say they will leave the country and go to Canada or Spain, as if those countries are conservatiive bastions.

More likely, if Obama wins and Repubs keep the House, more of the same gridlock.

Economic progress will be further sabotaged to set the stage for 2016.

This two party system doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Mac1958

Pinocchio said:


> I've heard some say they will leave the country and go to Canada or Spain, as if those countries are conservatiive bastions.
> 
> More likely, if Obama wins and Repubs keep the House, more of the same gridlock.
> 
> Economic progress will be further sabotaged to set the stage for 2016.
> 
> This two party system doesn't work anymore.





Holy crap, a moment of clarity and sanity for the thread, well done.

Neither party is going to have the votes to do things "its" way.  *Someone in DC is going to have to grow the fuck up and build consensus or we will keep sinking. * All the narcissistic, absolutist partisan bullshit misses that point entirely.

.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Yeah! Those Democrats.....and especially Obama....need to grow up and offer to meet the GOP half way. Maybe Obama could offer Grover Norquist the Chief of Staff gig? And Rove would make a great Press Secretary!


----------



## Mac1958

LoneLaugher said:


> Yeah! Those Democrats.....and especially Obama....need to grow up and offer to meet the GOP half way. Maybe Obama could offer Grover Norquist the Chief of Staff gig? And Rove would make a great Press Secretary!




So I take it you're a fan of gridlock?  Not a fan of building consensus?

.


----------



## LoneLaugher

I am a not a fan of false equivalencies. 

I am a fan of accurately identifying the source of the gridlock and applying pressure in that direction.


----------



## Mac1958

LoneLaugher said:


> I am a not a fan of false equivalencies.
> 
> I am a fan of accurately identifying the source of the gridlock and applying pressure in that direction.




I don't know if there's an answer in there, but that's fine.  Let's try this:  Let's say Obama wins, the House stays GOP, the Senate is 50/50.  Please describe - and I'm talking real world here, not partisan rhetoric and attacks - how positive progress would be attained over the next four years, given the current political climate.

.


----------



## Stephanie

the poor dears are afraid the right will act just like the OWS'ers if the Dear leader gets re-elected...how touching eh?

I'll tell you folks, it's the LEFT we better be worried about IF Obama doesn't get re-elected


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a not a fan of false equivalencies.
> 
> I am a fan of accurately identifying the source of the gridlock and applying pressure in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there's an answer in there, but that's fine.  Let's try this:  Let's say Obama wins, the House stays GOP, the Senate is 50/50.  Please describe - and I'm talking real world here, not partisan rhetoric and attacks - how positive progress would be attained over the next four years, given the current political climate.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It is not partisan rhetoric to say that the GOP has not acted in good faith during Obama's term.  Had they provided loyal opposition as they are supposed to, the current political climate would not be as toxic. 

Your scenario is not one that is likely to promote positive results......unless we hold the dishonest players responsible in some way. 

What I would not do is reward the dishonest players by giving them what they want most......the oval office. Would you?


----------



## Rozman

Obama wins we get probably another 4 years of 8% unemployment, tremendous debt and more deficit spending and the media telling us what a great job Obama is doing.

The Democrat party will be happy that the country is moving in the direction they want, big government
lots of regulations,businesses crippled.

So it will be same old same old....

Thanks Obama


----------



## candycorn

Mac1958 said:


> Pinocchio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard some say they will leave the country and go to Canada or Spain, as if those countries are conservatiive bastions.
> 
> More likely, if Obama wins and Repubs keep the House, more of the same gridlock.
> 
> Economic progress will be further sabotaged to set the stage for 2016.
> 
> This two party system doesn't work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, a moment of clarity and sanity for the thread, well done.
> Neither party is going to have the votes to do things "its" way.  *Someone in DC is going to have to grow the fuck up and build consensus or we will keep sinking. * All the narcissistic, absolutist partisan bullshit misses that point entirely..
Click to expand...


I don't think anything is going to happen until we have written rules for Congress or, if you put it another way, until Congress gets it's act together since there is no mechanism to pressure Congress.  Being in session for 1.5 to 2.0X their current bankers hours would be a good start.  

Certainly, that won't happen during the Obama administration; there is too much hate in Congress for him.


----------



## Pinocchio

Where have all the moderates gone?  

We need some regulation.  Remember sub prime mortgages and mortgage backed securities.

Remember the S&L crisis.

There will always be a new gimmick w/o "some" regulation.

Is global warming real?  A conservative scientist who said no now says yes ... but it is too late now anyway.  

I for one am not waiting for the End Times and Rapture.

I want government that will recognize the long term problems before it is too late and tackle them, call it regulation or whatever.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Barack Obama is a moderate.


----------



## Dick Tuck

LoneLaugher said:


> Barack Obama is a moderate.



Yes, and he's also pragmatic.  That's why his results are as extraordinary as they were....to date.


----------



## Lakhota

> *When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react? *


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> *When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react? *
Click to expand...


We will become Greece, 
China will become the new super power and will be far, far worse on the world stage. 

Possibly ending up in a world war.


----------



## Lakhota

Will wingnuts riot?


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...

Just because joe scarborough said it doesn't mean it is going to happen. Rioting in the streets is something the idiots on the left do.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Lakhota said:


> *When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react? *
Click to expand...

Stop posting self portraits, your boyfriend is getting jealous.


----------



## Lakhota

Holy shit, it sounds worse than I thought.

U.S. Military, Police To Train For Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## kidrocks

> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?




With record sales of guns, If President Obama wins re-election ... the Republicans are locked and loaded and ready!


----------



## Lakhota

kidrocks said:


> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With record sales of guns, If President Obama wins re-election ... the Republicans are locked and loaded and ready!
Click to expand...


Hell, maybe an Obama win could cure the Great Bush Recession with guns and ammo sales.


----------



## kidrocks

Lakhota said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With record sales of guns, If President Obama wins re-election ... the Republicans are locked and loaded and ready!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, maybe an Obama win could cure the Great Bush Recession with guns and ammo sales.
Click to expand...




LOL... good thinking!


----------



## Wroberson

I only lean to the right, but I will be like, thnk you God for not making Romney President.  
There's no way in the world I would want to waste another 4 years trying to overturn 
the National Healthcare verdict that took 4 years to become law.


----------



## Lakhota

> The video carping about government moochers may well have sealed it. Mitt Romney is going down, and the fight already is on for the future of the Republican Party. The battle will be bitter&#8212;and prolonged, says Robert Shrum.



GOP Civil War Is Coming as Mitt Romney Campaign Flails in Video's Wake - The Daily Beast


----------



## Pinocchio

This is what our government has turned into.



http://www.startrek.com/database_article/day-of-the-dove


----------



## CausingPAIN




----------



## ginscpy

show us your Birth  Cert....


----------



## Lakhota

Well, only 46 days to go and already NaziCons are coming unglued.  I suspect sales of guns, Prozac and Xanex will skyrocket.


----------



## Lakhota

Wingnuts are getting restless.  Obama surging in the polls.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Clementine said:


> I'm not a right winger, whatever the fuck that is, but I will be scared for this country.   How will the left wingers feel when Obama lets them down yet again?    I wondered how many felt disappointed when they didn't get gas put in their tank or their mortgages paid.    Oh, well, at least they got free cell phones, illegals got a free pass and Obama has promised them much more.



Leftist like what's happening in Greece and Spain


----------



## candycorn

CausingPAIN said:


>


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota

Shot fired at Obama campaign headquarters in Denver - The Denver Post


----------



## Lakhota

> *Obama Supporter Says He Received Death Threat Over Yard Sign*
> 
> An Oklahoma man is alleging that he received a death threat from his neighbor after he placed a sign in his front lawn supporting President Barack Obama.



More: Kyle Counts, Obama Supporter, Says He Received Death Threat Over Yard Sign


----------



## Meathead

The nation doesn't need to worry about an Obama victory. Detroit, LA and Newark will light up if he loses. It is not unusual in the third world.


----------



## Barb

> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?



Virginia man kills family and himself over fear Obama would be re-elected | The Raw Story

Shot fired at Obama Denver campaign office - POLITICO.com


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Here go the leftist loons running around using whackjobs to try and make some obtuse point? It's like a never ending Circus Freak Show- LIBERALISM.


----------



## Barb

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Here go the leftist loons running around using whackjobs to try and make some obtuse point? It's like a never ending Circus Freak Show- LIBERALISM.



Points are not obtuse, people are in refusing to understand, or in willfully misunderstanding them. 

Points can be obscure....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Barb said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here go the leftist loons running around using whackjobs to try and make some obtuse point? It's like a never ending Circus Freak Show- LIBERALISM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points are not obtuse, people are in refusing to understand, or in willfully misunderstanding them.
> 
> Points can be obscure....
Click to expand...


How "enlightening" you leftist believe yourselves to be..  Here's the leftist mindset in action^^

"Believe as I do or you're ignorant." 

ROFL-- 

PS- Your philosophical babble is just that.


----------



## Meathead

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here go the leftist loons running around using whackjobs to try and make some obtuse point? It's like a never ending Circus Freak Show- LIBERALISM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points are not obtuse, people are in refusing to understand, or in willfully misunderstanding them.
> 
> Points can be obscure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How "enlightening" you leftist believe yourselves to be..  Here's the leftist mindset in action^^
> 
> "Believe as I do or you're ignorant."
> 
> ROFL--
> 
> PS- Your philosophical babble is just that.
Click to expand...

I'll cut to the chase. I think he's stupid.


----------



## Barb

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here go the leftist loons running around using whackjobs to try and make some obtuse point? It's like a never ending Circus Freak Show- LIBERALISM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points are not obtuse, people are in refusing to understand, or in willfully misunderstanding them.
> 
> Points can be obscure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How "enlightening" you leftist believe yourselves to be..  Here's the leftist mindset in action^^
> 
> "Believe as I do or you're ignorant."
> 
> ROFL--
> 
> PS- Your philosophical babble is just that.
Click to expand...


You're really going to argue the definition of these words?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

:





Barb said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Points are not obtuse, people are in refusing to understand, or in willfully misunderstanding them.
> 
> Points can be obscure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How "enlightening" you leftist believe yourselves to be..  Here's the leftist mindset in action^^
> 
> "Believe as I do or you're ignorant."
> 
> ROFL--
> 
> PS- Your philosophical babble is just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really going to argue the definition of these words?
Click to expand...


Eating popcorn while throwing out some perceived argument that wasn't mentioned?? LMAO Where did I argue any definition of ANY word???? Tell us O'Philosoper of the USMB


----------



## Barb

LadyGunSlinger said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How "enlightening" you leftist believe yourselves to be..  Here's the leftist mindset in action^^
> 
> "Believe as I do or you're ignorant."
> 
> ROFL--
> 
> PS- Your philosophical babble is just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really going to argue the definition of these words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eating popcorn while throwing out some perceived argument that wasn't mentioned?? LMAO Where did I argue any definition of ANY word???? Tell us O'Philosoper of the USMB
Click to expand...




> Here go the leftist loons running around using whackjobs to try and make *some obtuse point*? It's like a never ending Circus Freak Show- LIBERALISM.



Squirm all you want. I merely pointed out where you misused the word, how you misused the word, how the word is actually used, and the word that more accurately reflected what you were so ineptly trying to imply.


----------



## editec

When/if Obama wins the rightest will continue to act much like they have for the last four years.

When/if Mitt wins the leftests will coninue to act much like they did when Bush II was in office.

We all know this, really, do we not?

This thread's point was not to discuss what will happen and I think most of us know that, too.

This purpose of thread was like so many other threads started on this board.

It's purpose was to provide a place where extremist partisans can trade insults.

And per usual it succeeded marvelously.

All the usual suspects came in to cast aspirsions on the "enemy".


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'll shield my money and get ready for a world that's less free.


----------



## ScienceRocks

How is following the policies of the current president of France going to fix our problems? Our problem is partly in the fact that the rich don't want to invest in our country. They don't want to hire more expensive American workers while they can offshore.  The unions for whatever you think about them are killing our countries ability to compete. This may sound sick, but economics isn't fair. 

This is the  realities of a world economy.


----------



## ScienceRocks

You raise taxes on the rich they will offshore even more to make a profit. 

You democrats aren't thinking this through if you think you're going to fuck these people over. They will just send the cost onto the consumer to make up for it. Hurting the poor and middle class.


----------



## Barb

editec said:


> When/if Obama wins the rightest will continue to act much like they have for the last four years.
> 
> When/if Mitt wins the leftests will coninue to act much like they did when Bush II was in office.
> 
> We all know this, really, do we not?
> 
> This thread's point was not to discuss what will happen and I think most of us know that, too.
> 
> This purpose of thread was like so many other threads started on this board.
> 
> It's purpose was to provide a place where extremist partisans can trade insults.
> 
> And per usual it succeeded marvelously.
> 
> All the usual suspects came in to cast aspirsions on the "enemy".



And who did you come in to cast aspersions on, Mr. Above it all?


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## California Girl

Barb said:


> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia man kills family and himself over fear Obama would be re-elected | The Raw Story
> 
> Shot fired at Obama Denver campaign office - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


Only a seriously sick individual thinks someone killing their family is a political baseball bat.

And your second link is of no relevance... since it does not say who fired the shot and what - if any - their political affiliation is.

Such lack of intellect around on this board these days. Sad to see but the lunatics appear to have taken over this particular asylum.


----------



## California Girl

Lakhota said:


>



Yea... it is funny what passes for 'political' debate these days. Take, for example, your bullshit... not political... just shit... and yet it remains in 'politics'. That is funny.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Matthew said:


> How is following the policies of the current president of France going to fix our problems? Our problem is partly in the fact that the rich don't want to invest in our country. They don't want to hire more expensive American workers while they can offshore.  The unions for whatever you think about them are killing our countries ability to compete. This may sound sick, but economics isn't fair.
> 
> This is the  realities of a world economy.



Would you prefer an America where Americans work in factories for a dollar an hour and thus 'compete'?


----------



## Katzndogz

I'll be helping small business, light manufacturing and investment out of the US.


----------



## Rozman

Lakhota said:


> Will they accept the "Constitutional" will of the people, or will there be riots and violence?  President Obamas re-election seems inevitable, as was further confirmed by Joe Scarborough on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Scarborough: Nobody Thinks Romney Is Going To Win | Mediaite
> 
> _by James Crugnale_
> 
> Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.
> 
> The Republican establishment  Ive yet to meet a single person in the Republican establishment that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election this year, Scarborough continued. They wont say it on TV because theyve got to go on TV and they dont want people writing them nasty emails. I obviously dont care. But I have yet to meet anybody in the Republican establishment that worked for George W. Bush, that works in the Republican congress, that worked for Ronald Reagan that thinks Mitt Romney is going to win the general election.
Click to expand...




> *Nobody thinks Romneys going to win, Scarborough said candidly. Lets just be honest. Can we just say this for everybody at home? Let me just say this for everybody at home.*



Joe can be a real ass sometimes.

Then why bother going out to vote.
He and that dopey broad next to him just did the best possible job of voter suppression
I have ever seen.They are forbidden from calling the results to a state before the polls close.Why is he calling the whole fucking election weeks before the vote in what appears to be a close election..
We have been putting up with his and that dopey broad that sits next to him for a year now.All of a sudden he can't wait a few weeks until the election...

What a douchebag.


----------



## Meathead

I would say I would leave to country, but then I'm already gone. I'll just watch the USA go third world from afar I guess.


----------



## mudwhistle

When Obama loses I'll load my shotgun.


----------



## RoadVirus

*When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react? *

I don't know, but my guess it will involve hiding our hard-earned money from the IRS.


----------



## Katzndogz

Meathead said:


> I would say I would leave to country, but then I'm already gone. I'll just watch the USA go third world from afar I guess.



I'm not leaving the country.   I will help others leave though.  I'll be busy helping small companies leave.


----------



## Rozman

Katzndogz said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say I would leave to country, but then I'm already gone. I'll just watch the USA go third world from afar I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not leaving the country.   I will help others leave though.  I'll be busy helping small companies leave.
Click to expand...


Until the climate changes to an administration that will just 
get out of the way of businesses and allows them to* "build that"....*


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> I'll be helping small business, light manufacturing and investment out of the US.



Of course you will...because it's not about helping America...it's about "winning".


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be helping small business, light manufacturing and investment out of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you will...because it's not about helping America...it's about "winning".
Click to expand...


Help America?  Do what?   Go down obama's rabbit hole faster?   It will be a matter of recognizing that America isn't America anymore, it's obamaland.  It's a matter of helping people get out.  The way people helped Jews escape Nazis and the way the underground railroad worked to get slaves out of the South.  So far I haven't gotten started but I have seen a lot of interest.  You'd be surprised to know how many nations are willing to give incentives to investors, even small investors.     You would also be surprised to know how many small companies that employ as few as 15 people are interested in leaving.  Of course a lot of these little enterprises are immigrants who will just go back to where they came from.


----------



## Barb

California Girl said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When President Obama wins re-election, how will right-wingers react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia man kills family and himself over fear Obama would be re-elected | The Raw Story
> 
> Shot fired at Obama Denver campaign office - POLITICO.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a seriously sick individual thinks someone killing their family is a political baseball bat.
> 
> *And your second link is of no relevance... since it does not say who fired the shot and what - if any - their political affiliation is.*
> 
> Such lack of intellect around on this board these days. *Sad to see but the lunatics appear to have taken over this particular asylum*.
Click to expand...


The man who committed the murder-suicide identified his reasons as a "political baseball bat."

*Yeah, democrats are pulling the trigger at Obama signs *

*I see YOU'RE still here *


----------



## EriktheRed

NYcarbineer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is following the policies of the current president of France going to fix our problems? Our problem is partly in the fact that the rich don't want to invest in our country. They don't want to hire more expensive American workers while they can offshore.  The unions for whatever you think about them are killing our countries ability to compete. This may sound sick, but economics isn't fair.
> 
> This is the  realities of a world economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer an America where Americans work in factories for a dollar an hour and thus 'compete'?
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Haven't seen an answer to this yet.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## skye

If... if  Obama  wins... and that's a big IF... I will be very disappointed, to put it mildly.


----------



## JimH52

The RW loons will immediately blame some make believe voter fraud.  Then when that doesn't work, they will just look at this as another step in the "failed" affirmative action experiment.  That having failed, then anyone who is not a Willard supporter will be called MF, Stupid, Communist, and any other terms the Willard supporters can come up with.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

JimH52 said:


> The RW loons will immediately blame some make believe voter fraud.  Then when that doesn't work, they will just look at this as another step in the "failed" affirmative action experiment.  That having failed, then anyone who is not a Willard supporter will be called MF, Stupid, Communist, and any other terms the Willard supporters can come up with.



Thats pretty much it; theyll cast blame everywhere but where it belongs.


----------



## jasonnfree

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW loons will immediately blame some make believe voter fraud.  Then when that doesn't work, they will just look at this as another step in the "failed" affirmative action experiment.  That having failed, then anyone who is not a Willard supporter will be called MF, Stupid, Communist, and any other terms the Willard supporters can come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty much it; theyll cast blame everywhere but where it belongs.
Click to expand...


They'll react like little crybabies.  Oh, the country won't survive another four years of Obama, the most marxist  president, etc.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Pasco08

Can't wait for this election to be over with i think Obama will pull this one out.


----------



## Lakhota

> If Romney loses on Tuesday, watch for the rights outrage machine to kick into high gear.



Michael Tomasky on the Coming Post-Election GOP Freak Out - The Daily Beast


----------



## candycorn

jasonnfree said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RW loons will immediately blame some make believe voter fraud.  Then when that doesn't work, they will just look at this as another step in the "failed" affirmative action experiment.  That having failed, then anyone who is not a Willard supporter will be called MF, Stupid, Communist, and any other terms the Willard supporters can come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty much it; theyll cast blame everywhere but where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll react like little crybabies.  Oh, the country won't survive another four years of Obama, the most marxist  president, etc.
Click to expand...


It's always helpful to look back four years:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/63161-is-the-american-experiment-over.html#post875226

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/63476-conceding-obama-wins.html#post880885

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/61352-how-can-anyone-hate-obama.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/61352-how-can-anyone-hate-obama-2.html#post844570

You're right.


----------



## Si modo

Spamming hack threads rock.


----------



## yidnar

Lakhota said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> we don't riot !!! and he is not going to win !!! and we will be the majority in congress after the election !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much what righties were saying before he won the first time.
Click to expand...

we did not riot !!


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## mamooth

Katzndogz said:


> I'm not leaving the country.   I will help others leave though.  I'll be busy helping small companies leave.



In other words, he's selling out the USA to China or Mexico, because it earns him a buck. And he's proud of it.

Yep, that's a Romney voter.


----------



## Si modo

^^^^  Spamming hack is back for a spamming hack bump.  

So, when can I expect you to sue me for this post, too?


----------



## Barb




----------



## Lakhota




----------



## ginscpy

Like me - shaking my head in amazement.


----------



## Zoom

God bless America and God bless President Obama!


----------



## ginscpy

Maybe I shouldn't have been so amazed - given the democraphics.

I just didnt think that Obama could gain a second term given the numbers of the crappy economy under 4 years on his watch.

Romney should have gone after him on Libya.

Let up after his win in the first debate and sort of coasted - to defeat.

It really is tough to unseat an incumbant for a second term - last incumbant to lose re-election was George HW Bush -and before that Jimmy Carter.


----------



## ginscpy

Still don't understand how a president like George HW Bush - with historic high job -performance ratings after the Gulf War in 1991 - could lose to I Didnt Inhale Draft Dodger in 1992.

Must have been more than the "Read My Lips, No New Taxes"  gaffe.


----------



## rightwinger

ginscpy said:


> Still don't understand how a president like George HW Bush - with historic high job -performance ratings after the Gulf War in 1991 - could lose to I Didnt Inhale Draft Dodger in 1992.
> 
> Must have been more than the "Read My Lips, No New Taxes"  gaffe.



Its the economy, stupid


----------



## rightwinger

ginscpy said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have been so amazed - given the democraphics.
> 
> I just didnt think that Obama could gain a second term given the numbers of the crappy economy under 4 years on his watch.
> 
> Romney should have gone after him on Libya.
> 
> Let up after his win in the first debate and sort of coasted - to defeat.
> 
> It really is tough to unseat an incumbant for a second term - last incumbant to lose re-election was George HW Bush -and before that Jimmy Carter.



_I just didnt think that Obama could gain a second term given the numbers of the crappy economy under 4 years on his watch.
_

It is more about trends of the economy than where are we now. Unemployment was trending downward, stock market was booming, GDP had stabilized. The economy was stagnant but not the "are you worse off than you were four years ago" the Republicans were trying to sell

_Romney should have gone after him on Libya.
_

Romney did go after him on Libya and got his head handed to him both times

_Let up after his win in the first debate and sort of coasted - to defeat.
_

Romney moved abruptly to the center in the first debate and caught Obama off guard. Romney had nowhere else to go after that

_It really is tough to unseat an incumbant for a second term - last incumbant to lose re-election was George HW Bush -and before that Jimmy Carter  _

Your only accurate statement


----------



## Barb




----------



## EriktheRed




----------

